# LakeLand Speedway



## ScottH

How was the racing last Thursday?

Jason and I are in for this Thursday. I hated to miss the last one but with working last weekend and this weekend I needed the rest.

Who else is coming?

Mike you going to make it? Maybe I can borrow that killer motor.

I know Jerry will be there, he owns the place.

Wayne, you going to make it?

Dennis?

Ronnie?

Andrew?

Jimbo?

Jimmy?


----------



## Mike Clark

Scott,
Yep, all the regulars should be there. Jimbo is the only questionable driver, his back is still acting up but he was there last week!

I almost threw that motor away last year but kept it and just tried different brush & spring combos and FINALLY after all the work, it just came alive. I took the TQ in truck class last week but had help from andrew, he just can't stay away from jerry's car.

See you Thursday.


----------



## Guest

Jimmy is'nt going to make it back to electric racing anymore, I've now got his truck and starting to rebuild it like he had it (showed the #51 truck at JERRY'S) I'm working on getting a speed control and a new motor.


----------



## skillet22429

r yall gonna run stil this thursday nite or wait til next.....


----------



## ScottH

I am not sure. If Jerry does not post up here in the next day or two I will give him a shout. I will bring my Coyote to the next race.


----------



## skillet22429

ya the peer pressure, i was talked into getting a nastruck, jerry told me to call him tommorow to let him know if i want one ordered or not


----------



## ScottH

You will really enjoy the BRP's!

Get some lexan too, so you can make a battery box.


----------



## skillet22429

will do


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Scott,
Nobody twisted Shillet's arm, he drove my truck for about 30 laps. I believe it was love at first drive. Skillet we should be racing this Thursday night. I should be able to complete our transaction & pick up the trailer Saturday and oh yea, hand you a check! 

Hey Scott, Skillet's got a gascar now!


Merry  Christmas


----------



## ScottH

Mike -- That is what I hear? I am sorry you are getting rid of it but I am glad it is going to a good home!

If you need a driver for that extra 1/4, you know who to call!

I am going to try to make it Thursday.


----------



## skillet22429

mike--ill be home saturday at 2ish.......i was called to duty by a jeep club from the fl panhandle to guide them thru the superlift trails in gdale saturday morning...but i will be home around 2 if thats ok, and ill be here all week also...
i forgot to call jerry today so i guess ill wait about gettin a brp for now....c yall thursday nite


----------



## skillet22429

ps i got the dodge body painted and ready to run......looks good on the coyote.....all it likes is lettering


----------



## ScottH

The Dodge does work nicely. I like the turn in of the 'Yota a little more though.


----------



## skillet22429

im plannin to get a cpl of those well, i just painted this one cause i got 2 more of em, and 2 chevy's......got bored


----------



## Mike Clark

Hi Skillet,
I ain't going any where we'll get together on the trailer, I promise!
From the looks of it the Dodge body would be the top of the line as far as delivering down force on the front end. Depending on how the car is set up it will tighten up your ride slightly more that the chevy body.


----------



## ScottH

The MC is a ton different than the Dodge and the 'Yota.

To me the MC has no where near the front downforce of the Yota or the Dodge.


----------



## skillet22429

eh i dont plan to run the chevy bodies havent ran one of those since '02......i was in the shop earlier and found a taurus body as well unpainted not sure where that one came from tho.......ya if u wana cruise by after 2 that would b fine, i posted on the orv forums that i was headin out of the woods to b home by 2......so i think the pack will follow out too....ill c yall thursday nite, workin on talkin my celebrity friend(photographer for crawl magazine) into coming also he said it sounds interesting


----------



## Guest

hey,Mike are you going race next Thursday night (Jan.3,2008), I'll be at Jerry's, and let me know if you need an extra drive in 1/4 scale let me know #2057905249. give me a call.


----------



## skillet22429

scott, yall runnin thursday nite??
mike heres u the pic i told u id post.......ill be goin tommorow and looking at it one more time b4 i buy it or not.....


----------



## Mike Clark

Skillet,
I can see why rock hopping is a warm weather sport. Does the heater work?


----------



## Tim Mc

Skillet someone stole your doors!!!!


skillet22429 said:


> scott, yall runnin thursday nite??
> mike heres u the pic i told u id post.......ill be goin tommorow and looking at it one more time b4 i buy it or not.....


----------



## Guest

Scott,my dad and I will not be racing the GASCAR 08' Season


----------



## skillet22429

i ended up not gettin the cab truck however im still planning to sell one of my competition crawlers.....


----------



## skillet22429

im running propane on it now, but when i sell it the propane kit is coming off for the other crawler


----------



## Mike Clark

Alright,
It's Thursday night who's racing? I know, skillet has a new car come on lets break in with some oval racing action. Where's Scott & Jason?
Come on down, Lakeland Speedway is calling you.

As Tom Glore use to say at BIR, "It's straight up 8:00 let's go racing".


----------



## skillet22429

im not racing, im down here in biloxi til sunday or monday......one of the jeep club's im with down here is participating and driving theres in the mardi gras parade at ocean springs saturday and riding tommorow...so i come on down here.......it will be march b4 i can get back to the track, all of febuary theres off-road events happening every weekend from thursday nite til sundays.....
1st weekend in feb is the frenzy at gray rock in mt olive, the 2nd weekend b back in biloxi for a ride, 3rd weekend is their club ride and club meeting, and the forth weekend be in hot springs ark for a jeep outing......

mike sent u a pm


----------



## Tim Mc

Had a good time tonight. Enjoyed the racing, the jokes and the Andy Griffin fan club conversation!


----------



## Mike Clark

Well Tim is was good having you. you need to make it a regular thang. The BRP cars are a blast!


----------



## Tim Mc

Sorry missed you guys this week. Inventory at work really sux but it goes with the job.


----------



## ScottH

I could not make it either, my night to be on call and I have finally gotten home for a bit.

Anybody want to buy some FAST BRP stuff? Setup sheets included.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well, I believe all the scoring upgrades have been completed and all races went off without a hitch last night. The only item left on the software plate, getting the system to self initalize when the program is started. Hopefully after reinstalling the software package & device driver, it will be bug free.

You guys missed a good night of racing. Several new racers are finally getting a handle of going fast and turning left. It looks as if we are adding one or two new racers a month (NICE)!


Scott give me a call about the BRP Stuff Cell 915-6370


----------



## skillet22429

was fun runnin the loaner.....


----------



## Mike Clark

Scoring system problems solved!

Thanks to Scott Harper the scoring system is running as advertised. It seems that the system had an extensive log of file data still on the hard drive which my have misled or misdirected the driver for the encoder. Removed all old data files and reinstalled driver, program & upgrades. The encoder self initalizes when prompted and the system operates correctly. Thanks Scott!

It seems the rain may have kept a few racers away last night, it usually does when its raining sideways and falling in buckets. I guess I should not complain since most lakes around town are almost dry from very little rain last year.

The BRP truck class still seems to be the most competitive still, beside being the most fun. We ran 4 trucks in the A & 3 trucks in the B. 

The BRP B was hotly contested by RJ, Michael & Jimbo(Scott) driving Jimbo's old truck. Scott who is a very good driver, had his hands full getting the borrowed truck to turn left, I believe his comment was "It's Wore out"! I believe the next comment was, "Well He (Jimbo) has been driving the same equipment for two years and ain't changed a darn thing". 

Back to the B.
Michael finished first in round 1 & 3 and Scott finished first in the 3rd round. RJ won the B main, with Scott and Michael getting together several times slowing their pace. Michael & RJ are both making good strides in their driving ability and equipment setup.

BRP A trucks.
1st round, Jerry @ 63 laps, Mike, Wayne, Andrew
2nd round Jerry @ 64 laps, Mike, Andrew, wayne
3rd round Mike @ 64 & TQ, Jerry, Wayne, Andrew
Main Mike @ 64, Wayne, Andrew, Jerry

2 laps seperated 1st & 4 place, Good Racing!

BRP A Cars.
1st round, Jerry @ 62 laps, Wayne, Andrew, Michael, Mike
2nd round Jerry @ 64 laps, Andrew, Wayne, Mike, Michael
3rd round Jerry @ 65 @ TQ, Wayne, Andrew, Michael, Mike
Main Jerry, Wayne, Andrew, Michael, Mike (DNS)

Jerry's Car while not being blazing fast was the best handling car I have seen to date. His car was as fast going through the turns
as it was on the straights, no scruffing off any speed anywhere and looking great. 

See you next Thursday night at Lakeland Speedway home of the "FOF"!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Willy, Gilly & ScottH*

Well racers this Thursday night will be a Non race night due to Valentine's Day. Our ladies put up with a lot but racing on Valentine's Day NOT GONNA HAPPEN.

Nope we will be racing under the lights on Saturday night at Lakelane Speedway, so make plans to be there. Practice starts at 4:00 PM races at 7:00PM

The featured racers for the weekend festatives should be Willy & Gilly from up thar in Northeast Alabama. They both are just inside the State line to be called Alabama Gang Members! Both drivers are Lagoon Park Raceway members and race 1/4 pounders. However neither are old enough to be in encluded in the FOF racing network! Maybe one day!

Willy I believe is the National, 1/4 scale, racing Oval champion? Gilly is a accomplished electric, Nitro & Gas racer his greatest claim to fame! He puts up with Willy which is a BIG task. Both racers will be Provided a loaner BRP Pro Stock Trucks to race. Jerry evans assured me that their trucks will be fast enough to run with everyone except Me & Jerry. 

Hopefully ScottH & Jason will there, because there needs to be some grudge racing done! Yea lets settle some of this R/C hobby talk BS on the track. Scott, Willy & Gilly.

All right get your cars tuned up and turning left, kiss all of your battery packs and remove all of you plugs, check your transponders and make sure you transmitter is charged and on the correct frequency because we don't want any excusses for losing!

All racers will be checked for tire tools at the door, the best place to leave them is under the front seat of you truck.

SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## willyplankhead

Mike Clark said:


> Well racers this Thursday night will be a Non race night due to Valentine's Day. Our ladies put up with a lot but racing on Valentine's Day NOT GONNA HAPPEN.
> 
> Nope we will be racing under the lights on Saturday night at Lakelane Speedway, so make plans to be there. Practice starts at 4:00 PM races at 7:00PM
> 
> The featured racers for the weekend festatives should be Willy & Gilly from up thar in Northeast Alabama. They both are just inside the State line to be called Alabama Gang Members! Both drivers are Lagoon Park Raceway members and race 1/4 pounders. However neither are old enough to be in encluded in the FOF racing network! Maybe one day!
> 
> Willy I believe is the National, 1/4 scale, racing Oval champion? Gilly is a accomplished electric, Nitro & Gas racer his greatest claim to fame! He puts up with Willy which is a BIG task. Both racers will be Provided a loaner BRP Pro Stock Trucks to race. Jerry evans assured me that their trucks will be fast enough to run with everyone except Me & Jerry.
> 
> Hopefully ScottH & Jason will there, because there needs to be some grudge racing done! Yea lets settle some of this R/C hobby talk BS on the track. Scott, Willy & Gilly.
> 
> All right get your cars tuned up and turning left, kiss all of your battery packs and remove all of you plugs, check your transponders and make sure you transmitter is charged and on the correct frequency because we don't want any excusses for losing!
> 
> All racers will be checked for tire tools at the door, the best place to leave them is under the front seat of you truck.
> 
> SEE YOU THERE!


LOL LOL


----------



## GILYHANTREE

Yeah If All Goes As Planned We Will Come Down And See What The Little Bitty Cars Can Do!!! Be Kinda Like Back In The Day Racing For Me!!!!


----------



## willyplankhead

what does FOF mean farts over fifty LOL


----------



## skillet22429

mike, if i dont go out of state this weekend, count me in, picked up the other kit from scott saturday nite, and well its 75% built as of tonite...all i got to add is the front end, and build my packs and its ready......so thats another truck.....

the only way if i go out of state will be if my rear locker comes in b4 friday, if it dont come in, im racing


----------



## Tim Mc

You have to lock your rear up? Don't you trust it...LOL:drunk::freak::jest:



skillet22429 said:


> the only way if i go out of state will be if my rear locker comes in b4 friday, if it dont come in, im racing


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Willy I'll splain it to you saturday.


----------



## Mike Clark

Now Skillet, you know going fast and turning left beats stump jumping & slow driving any day!


----------



## skillet22429

Mike Clark said:


> Now Skillet, you know going fast and turning left beats stump jumping & slow driving any day!


actually no it dont......and i dont stump jump with my rigs, i cant go to biloxi anytime i want to wheel down there, only comes once a month, their club meeting and club ride is this weekend.......

tim....ya i decentegrated a rear detroit locker last time i was down there last month, so aquired another one for no charge and it hasnt gotten here yet....


----------



## willyplankhead

dont think yall are ready for the willy and gilly show no matter what size yall are still in trouble!!!!!!!!!! rent-a-junk,loan-a-junk still adds up to yall being laps down LOL


----------



## willyplankhead

do you know what that mean

later
gilly


----------



## skillet22429

Tim Mc said:


> You have to lock your rear up? Don't you trust it...LOL:drunk::freak::jest:


lol its not locked up anymore after thursday nite's pizza.....lol:lol::jest::woohoo::devil::tongue:


----------



## chunter

Willy & Gilly , Looking forward to doing some racing with the Willy & Gilly Show, hope yall remember how its done.We like new blood at the track!


----------



## willyplankhead

chunter said:


> Willy & Gilly , Looking forward to doing some racing with the Willy & Gilly Show, hope yall remember how its done.We like new blood at the track!


na just yall better hope you can keep up:wave:


----------



## skillet22429

ive got 2 new trucks, to tweak with, thanks to mike tonite he got one of them goin


----------



## ScottH

I have several extra packs that I will not be needing. Duracell and Energizer.

If anyone is interested in them, $5 each. All built and ready to run.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Scott you going to show up Saturday?


----------



## GILYHANTREE

Mike Clark said:


> Hey Scott you going to show up Saturday?


scott is scared of the willy and gilly show LOL:woohoo:


----------



## ScottH

GILYHANTREE said:


> scott is scared of the willy and gilly show LOL:woohoo:



Scared is not the right word.:wave:


----------



## Tim Mc

Don't know if I'll be there or not. I'm recovering from the flu. I'll do my best to get over there Saturday and no... I'm no longer contagious.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well heck Tim COME ON DOWN!


----------



## ScottH




----------



## skillet22429

scott; u come down


----------



## willyplankhead

had fun guys we will have to do it again


----------



## skillet22429

had fun as usual like always, will be back thursday.......sorry i had to leave early, had to go make funds....lackin sleep now, was there from 10pm-7am and came home took maybe a cpl or so hours then went out with the nws with the weather


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night At Lakeland*

WOW what fun BRP racing at it's best, good to see Willy, Gilly and meet their boys. Scott Harper showed up, Wow his car was fast! Wayne (CHunter) had his act together tonight along with Andrew Simmons, very fast in the truck & car class! Well I believe a good time was had by all racers attending.

Jerry's better half, Tammy fixed Chilli and it was fantastic. Of course there was smack talk of the 1/4 pounders season to come at Lagoon Park. Most of the racers at Lakeland Speedway are 1/4 scale racers. We use the 1/18 scale to hone our driving skills during the winter and beside they are fun.

I thought I had seen my first BRP Breakage but to no avail. A servo saver had failed in my son in laws car (RJ) which broke the servo spline as he came into contact with the front streach wall out of turn four, Ouch!

I would like to see another Saturday night race event before the start of the 1/4 scale season, It was a Blast! Here's hoping!

See you at the track.


----------



## Tim Mc

I heard the home town boys were put ten or more laps down. Now that's impressive.


----------



## willyplankhead

Tim Mc said:


> I heard the home town boys were put ten or more laps down. Now that's impressive.


na they all run well until the 300 lapper i tore there rears up LOL lap 10 i was 5 laps down think i ended up 4 laps ahead thanks to those scott h. mega sticks that truck was really coming in longer it run the faster it got!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## willyplankhead

they were better than me most of the day took me awhile to get used to the radio and track


----------



## ScottH

Yeah in the 300 my truck was garbage. But I still finished first and second, sorta. Kinda like Hendricks does when one of his cars does not actually win the race.


----------



## Mike Clark

I can't remember but I think it was the Truck 300. Poor ScottH, Hammer beat the heck out of him, every other lap Andrew don't you hit me.

Jerry nor I ran the truck 300. Jerry let Andrew run his truck due to a frequency conflict & I was trying to put RJ's ride back together.

Now let's tackle this 10 laps down thing. In the truck main I fell back about 10laps to the leader (Will) due to lap traffic contact. I made up all but two and was running the leader whe I ran out of time. But that's racing ain't it?


----------



## willyplankhead

Mike Clark said:


> I can't remember but I think it was the Truck 300. Poor ScottH, Hammer beat the heck out of him, every other lap Andrew don't you hit me.
> 
> Jerry nor I ran the truck 300. Jerry let Andrew run his truck due to a frequency conflict & I was trying to put RJ's ride back together.
> 
> Now let's tackle this 10 laps down thing. In the truck main I fell back about 10laps to the leader (Will) due to lap traffic contact. I made up all but two and was running the leader whe I ran out of time. But that's racing ain't it?


dam mike dont nobody care about us in the b-main LOL:wave:


----------



## Mike Clark

Right you are!


----------



## willyplankhead

yall guys are great thanks for every thing yall done for me and brandon even if mike tryed to sabotaged me lol i had to put that in there and jerry for the loan-a-junk he has a great place to race you will not find one better for 1/18th scale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GILYHANTREE

well guys i had a blast racing was like the old days no pressure i made the a-main just so i could hear willy bitch about being in the bmain oh well willy i can't help if you can't drive lol


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry I wrecked you guys saturday and IM SORRY IF I MADE ANYBODY MAD!!!I'm fast but my experience is garbage and it will get better sometimes I get amped up and don't calm down. Most of the times I don't get alarmed and stay calm
ANDY SIMMONS 23


----------



## skillet22429

welp ill be at the track this comin thursday to run but it will be probly several weeks b4 i get back, got alot of 4wd gatherings in and out of state starting to pick back up


----------



## willyplankhead

ASimmons2367 said:


> I'm sorry I wrecked you guys saturday and IM SORRY IF I MADE ANYBODY MAD!!!I'm fast but my experience is garbage and it will get better sometimes I get amped up and don't calm down. Most of the times I don't get alarmed and stay calm
> ANDY SIMMONS 23


you are at were everybody else has been at one point dont worry about it until we start getting paychecks and i dont think thats gonna happen anytime soon me and gilly have been waiting before you were born just learn and soakup what you can everytime you go out and race:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Andrew Don't worry about it. Beside all the racing I watched you were driving pretty dang good & very fast. All you can do as a racer is run your line and when bunched with a somewhat faster group be prepaired to give a little and drive as clean as possible.


----------



## Tim Mc

I had a blast guys. Jerry and Scott put on a show tonight.... 2.36 & 2.46 lap times were
awesome. 

Thanks to Jerry for the setup help!!!


----------



## ScottH

You should have stayed for the Main! It was GREAT!!

More 2.4's in it as well.

I wish we had the 3-WIDE through turns 1&2 on tape, man that was a BLAST!!


----------



## Tim Mc

I did...I called the lap times...LOL:thumbsup:

Some good racing all night!!


ScottH said:


> You should have stayed for the Main! It was GREAT!!
> 
> More 2.4's in it as well.
> 
> I wish we had the 3-WIDE through turns 1&2 on tape, man that was a BLAST!!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Great Racing*

The BRP Mod Car A Main last night was a great race to watch. At times it was three abreast racing through turns 
1&2, 3&4 and not decided until the last lap. A very good show Jerry, Scott & Andrew.

Andrew Simmons ran third in the A last night but may have been Andrew's best race ever. Moving in & out of traffic running in line with the other racers and three abreast, good show Andrew.

Do you think we would have run three abreast on the old surface?........... Naw, I didn't think so.

See you next week.


----------



## ScottH

My bad Tim, it was Wayne that left early.

Sorry about that, man your truck sure looked good. You need to come out more often.


----------



## ScottH

Ok here are some things I have been wondering.

How long will it take us to "Blue Groove" the track again?

Will we see 2.2's before Summer?

Will Jerry or I remember to pick up ink for the printer?

Will Ronnie ever put a new body on his rides?

Will Domino's ever give us free pizza?

How long would it take Willy and Gilly to be competitive with their own car?


----------



## Guest

yEAH, I do believe that was my best race that I put on-car ran a 2.61 and truck was garbage,but I worked out a new motor and is ready for next thurs. and it will be fast. see you guys thurs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I Was Gonna Stay In The Throttle And See If That 3 Wide Would Work-i Was Trying To Stay Out Of The Way Otherwise If I Let Off Jerry Would Have Punted Me Right In The Wall!!!!


----------



## Mike Clark

The answers;

At our race pace, not long!

Could be but at that speed it will take a neat perfect lap.

No but Mike did.

Could be answer not sure.

Yes they will, about the time Ronnie gets a new body.

The great "Carwreck" has just quit his job as the soothsayer of Hueytown, that last question is just to darn hard. Beside every time I look into my crysral ball all, I can see is empty Budwiser cans, a munchkin and some tall, grinning red neck!

Who needs a used crystal ball?


----------



## jerry97

good racing andrew your a chip off the old block .your dad jimmy simmions 12 scale world champ .if added up lakeland speedway drivers would have over 100years experience my first rc car was a buckboard .good run scott in truck over 130???laps and still on same lap same with cars.some guys want to run hand out motors in truck i may try to round up some 4 next thursday race lastyear we ran 2.69 laptimes with h o motors tim ran 2.5 somthing with stock .see yall next thursday


----------



## ScottH

.....


----------



## Tim Mc

What's on the agenda for Thursday night?


----------



## ScottH

Tim Mc said:


> What's on the agenda for Thursday night?



Puttin' a WHUPPIN' on that 'ol 97!

And running a 2.3 second lap.

:woohoo: :wave:  :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## jerry97

tim thught we would run handout motors checked out 18 motors found 10 good ones clened up and dyno all tryed 1 out ran 6.9 sec


----------



## ScottH

A 6.9? You can take a nap on that lap.


----------



## Tim Mc

LOL... maybe a 2.69?


----------



## Tim Mc

Sounds good to me!


jerry97 said:


> tim thught we would run handout motors checked out 18 motors found 10 good ones clened up and dyno all tryed 1 out ran 6.9 sec


----------



## ScottH

I am only going to run the car this week, the 2 class deal is more like work. That will free me up to help with the computer during the truck race.


----------



## Mike Clark

BRP Madness. Jerry & I played around with restrictor plates tonight on the trucks, what a blast. We ran 6 minutes and jerry won by 1/2 a lap. This will be some of the closest racing the we will ever have at LSH. This may be the way to bring us all back to closer racing. Definitly better driving & car set ups.

Jerry & I ran nose to tail for about three minutes until I hit the turn one PVC. This may be something to exlplore further. The fastest Lap time was around 2.90.

Just a thought. See you Thursday night.
Scott, RJ Will be back this week and he usually helps out on the computer also


----------



## Tim Mc

Restrictors huh? Tell me more...


----------



## ScottH

Cool, he can do the car races and I will do the trucks.

Get Jerry to break out some of the resistors to put on them too.


----------



## ScottH

Jerry probably went back through some of the old Handout motors and found some equal ones.

I still have two "Star Motors" that are like new if we need two more.


----------



## Mike Clark

I am getting a sack full tommorow.


----------



## jerry97

scott i know your not chicken to run h o motors


----------



## Mike Clark

He did and they are about as close as you can get, Voltage & current wise.


----------



## ScottH

I have run them before. But everytime I run both classes I am always having to "work" too much to keep up with what I am doing.

So I am just coming over to have some fun and kick your tail in the cars.


----------



## Mike Clark

The resistors are place in series with either motor lead. When you romp down on the throttle a voltage drop is maintained across the resistor. This allows the motor to start slower and limits the hi end speed due to the extra resistance in the motor circuit. IT'S A BBBBBLAST. No matter what battery pack or stock motor the voltage will be clamped by the resistor. 
You wanna try it?


----------



## Tim Mc

Sure. I think we did this last year also?


Mike Clark said:


> The resistors are place in series with either motor lead. When you romp down on the throttle a voltage drop is maintained across the resistor. This allows the motor to start slower and limits the hi end speed due to the extra resistance in the motor circuit. IT'S A BBBBBLAST. No matter what battery pack or stock motor the voltage will be clamped by the resistor.
> You wanna try it?


----------



## ScottH

We did, many many moons ago. Some guys even had switches mounted in the trucks so they could turn them off and on and mess with the competition during practice.


----------



## Mike Clark

One thing you will be able to tell unless a racer turns his throttle down. Then he'll suffer on the bottom end.


----------



## Tim Mc

I know for most it's not true, but there is such a thing as going to fast for some of us slow folks!


----------



## ScottH

Jerry and I would be constantly messing with one another in practice. You never knew who had the resistor in or jumped out. Of course those were the days of 3.2 second laps too.


----------



## Tim Mc

If we could keep the trucks in the 3.0 ranger there would probably be better racing...less carnage. Just my thoughts


----------



## ScottH

I agree Tim, let's leave the CARnage in one class. 

The trucks seem a little more "racey" to me for some reason. They seem to ba able to take a little more "rubbin'" and not get too out of shape. Of course if the times go from 2.6's to 3.0's it will be even easier to run close w/o getting so out of shape.


----------



## Tim Mc

Here's the body we need!!!


----------



## ScottH

Tim Mc said:


> Here's the body we need!!!


YEAH!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

Wonder if Bud could make one of those?


----------



## ScottH

I have a question for you guys.

What would you guys think of making a road course out of Lakeland Speedway? I am NOT talking permanent, but maybe to coincide with the road race in NASCAR.

I think it would be a blast except we are all set up for LEFT SIDE weight.


----------



## Tim Mc

That would be up to everyone else to decide. I do well enough to zig, I don't know if I could zig & zag:freak:


ScottH said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> What would you guys think of making a road course out of Lakeland Speedway? I am NOT talking permanent, but maybe to coincide with the road race in NASCAR.
> 
> I think it would be a blast except we are all set up for LEFT SIDE weight.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Scott,
I ordered a GTP body for asphalt racing at Oak Mountain Hobbies this summer and have (1) BRP dedicated to turning right. Slapping on a NASCAR body is No problem.

For the road course insert some PVC dividers to break up the racing line and here we go.


----------



## ScottH

I already have a GTP body, they are very slick.

Oak Mountain races them on a Road Course?


----------



## Mike Clark

Yep That is what I was told.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Scott,
It's been awhile since I've turned right! Car setup should be a snap, the BRP is exactly like my 12L of old except smaller. 
I have been trying to fine out what battery/motor config the scalpel drivers are using for the on road racing. I would hate to get a brushless/lipo system and find out they are running the upgrade motors with Nimh batterys setups.
I have been trying to find out who or where these guys have been running. I have invited the guys at Oak Mountain Down to Jerry's to race on Thursday night but still a no show.
I believe all they are running right now is the real small cars on a carpet oval Friday night after the Hobby Shop closes. I'll stay after them.


----------



## ScottH

Yeah, I have talked to them before. I forget what they are running, Mini-Z's or something like that.

That Scapel is not mathe for the BRP!!


----------



## BudBartos

ScottH said:


> Yeah, I have talked to them before. I forget what they are running, Mini-Z's or something like that.
> 
> That Scapel is not mathe for the BRP!!


Is that suppost to read no match ???


----------



## skillet22429

was a great nite tonite, thanks mike, i think i can pull the trigger now without worryin about gettin on my roof.....i like the handy motors......


----------



## ScottH

BudBartos said:


> Is that suppost to read no match ???



uhhhh yeah that too


----------



## Tim Mc

Good racing last nite guys. I really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Guest

I get better everyday on the race track-just like a pro,just a smart racer


----------



## skillet22429

i plan to make it thursday nite, but will have to be off morris ave in bham at 10-1030


----------



## ScottH

I am on call this Thursday so do not count on me being there.


----------



## jerry97

hi scott got my stock motor in car. let you know how it ran friday jerry 97


----------



## skillet22429

as of right now i wont be able to run, but ill drop by for a few minutes around 5ish.....


----------



## Guest

I dont know when my jr.drag is gonna be ready-I got word on it and the dang guy fabricated a 1and1/2" and it is supposed to be 1and1/8".It'll be done down the road in April or May.After I start this type of racing,I'll racing some at Jerry's not every week.


----------



## ScottH

I am going to try to make it. I will put my stocker back in as well.


----------



## skillet22429

im still gonna be out, but ill drop by for a few minutes


----------



## Tim Mc

Can't make it tonight. We have a child in the hospital. She is doing fine & we hope to bring her home today.


----------



## ScottH

Our thoughts and prayers are with ya Tim!


----------



## skillet22429

family comes first

great runnin with yall last nite, sorry i had to leave but had to make a lil $$....and now im home and bout to go to bed


----------



## Tim Mc

Scott, thanks for the prayers. She is home and doing fine.... very sore tho.


ScottH said:


> Our thoughts and prayers are with ya Tim!


Always...


skillet22429 said:


> family comes first


----------



## Guest

Tim-my prayers are with you and your family. I went out there and had BAD LUCK with the center screw which was dragging underneath the chassis killing my straightaway speed. I came out of bad luck and won the car A-MAIN without my transponder but winning didn't matter.


----------



## ScottH

ASimmons2367 said:


> Tim-my prayers are with you and your family. I went out there and had BAD LUCK with the center screw which was dragging underneath the chassis killing my straightaway speed. I came out of bad luck and won the car A-MAIN without my transponder but winning didn't matter.



You what?!?!?!

:wave:


----------



## Tim Mc

You guys up for adding two cells to our packs, changing gears and running LPR once a month with the 1/18th scales?


----------



## ScottH

Let's go Lipo Brushless and let em really move!


----------



## Tim Mc

That's out of my league... money wise.


----------



## ScottH

Yeah me too, but can you imagine these guys like that?

BUT, 6cells and some more gear might just prove interesting.


----------



## BudBartos

Here is My brushless BRP SC18V2M on a 1/4 scale track. This is on 4 cell and geared for a 40 foot straight so if it was on 6 and geared:woohoo: 

I would say it was topping at about 50 mph on the straight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK5ryqdOi3w

Here is a 1/1oth heat brushed and brushless just to give a idea of the BRP cars speed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyOTyIW3ygk&feature=related


----------



## Tim Mc

Thanks Bud. The car looked fast. LPR just may have a new class!!


BudBartos said:


> Here is My brushless BRP SC18V2M on a 1/4 scale track. This is on 4 cell and geared for a 40 foot straight so if it was on 6 and geared:woohoo:
> 
> I would say it was topping at about 50 mph on the straight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK5ryqdOi3w
> 
> Here is a 1/1oth heat brushed and brushless just to give a idea of the BRP cars speed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyOTyIW3ygk&feature=related


----------



## Mike Clark

COT or Truck bodies? with 6 cell packs, Count me Inn!

I always will have my 1/18 scale with me. When the electrics show up one weekend, we should get permission to have a demo race at LPR. For general knowlegde I would like to see just how fast on stock gearing and how many laps will be turned on the big track. Six abreast racing into turn one.

Problems with lipo's & brushless systems, Dollars Spent, too much speed for a small car. as a result very twitchy control and no side by side racing. I watched Bud's video of the 1/18 car running around at Freddies. Wow I couls barely see the car it must have been a missle!


----------



## BudBartos

I hope Your going to do it on a bigger track ?? Remember speed Kills


----------



## Mike Clark

Fredies track is larger than LPR. LPR straights are shorter, turns are at a sharper radius and looks to be more banking from the pictures.


----------



## Tim Mc

Mike,

I don't think there will be a problem running the cars as far as the membership goes. Majority rules!!!


----------



## Guest

If you guys are going to be running 6 cells-I can afford it!!!!. I'd rather run 4 cells.


----------



## Tim Mc

Andrew, this would be at Montgomery NOT Jerry's.

We would have around 315' to 320' runline at LPR. Just need to test a gear to get close.


----------



## BudBartos

Tim Mc said:


> Andrew, this would be at Montgomery NOT Jerry's.
> 
> We would have around 315' to 320' runline at LPR. Just need to test a gear to get close.


 
Now that size track will work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

WOW Bud thought I proposed to run a lipo set up at Jerrys? Not a chance!
I sit to close to turn three & Four.


----------



## skillet22429

-wont be at jerry's this thursday, yall have fun, im heading to mmorv in heflin to a 4wd event from thurs til sun


----------



## Guest

Wayne Rogers won this past Thurs. A-Main with _*NO FEAR*_and a very fast h.o motor. He won the A-Main with a whooping time of 2.70 
A-Main(Truck)
1.Wayne Rogers
2.Scott Harper
3.Jerry Evans (Accident)
B-Truck(Truck)
1.Andrew Simmons (myself)
2.Tim Smith
3.Ronnie Williams (Mechanical)
Car(A-Main)
1.Jerry Evans
2.Tim Smith
3.Scott Harper 
4.Wayne Rogers
5.Andrew Simmons (Mechanical)
6.Ronnie Williams (DNS)


I had a great time guys and again Congratulations! Wayne Rogers on your first A-MAIN WIN!!!!!!!!!This year. :woohoo:


----------



## Mike Clark

Thanks Andrew


----------



## ScottH

It was a great night, CONGRATS WAYNE!!!

My car was pretty good but that ol' truck was in the need of some work, never had anything for Jerry in the trucks. Then in the car I stuck it in the wall, DOH!! Oh well there is always next time.


----------



## Mike Clark

Wayne's DA man.
Good running Wayne


----------



## Tim Mc

Congrats to Wayne!!


----------



## skillet22429

im going to be out on thursday nites for a while, plan to try and get back later this year sometime......yall have fun


----------



## skillet22429

im gonna sell the spare car, if anyone needs or wants one, may sell the race one also


----------



## Tim Mc

How much on the spare? Send me PM


----------



## ScottH

I will not be ther this week guys, I am running Saturday at LPR and have to make a choice. The NP car gets the nod.


----------



## Tim Mc

Anyone have a gear tall enough to test a BRP at LPR?


----------



## ScottH

I think I have some 10t pinions, do you have any 45t spurs? Also we need full size tires, I have those too and can bring them if you want to give it a shot. Do you have that 6-cell pack put together? I also have a motor you can put it that will put a little more speed in the car.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'm not sure what gears I have. I'll need to look tomorrow. I may have an old six cell BRP pack of NiCads that will come alive just for a test?


----------



## skillet22429

sent....


----------



## Guest

still looking for a jr.drag to run


----------



## ScottH

ASimmons2367 said:


> still looking for a jr.drag to run


Here ya go. But you better get out your checkbook.  3 grand just for an engine. Man and you thinkg R/C is expensive. WOW!


http://www.racingjunk.com/category/22/Junior_Dragster.html


----------



## Mike Clark

That small piece of crap costs as much as a Chevy crate motor, WOW! 
Andrew you had better start cutting grass or picking up coke bottles now.

I had rather buy a bomber car and run the oval at BIR at least you'll have more than one lap to make your move to the front.


----------



## Mike Clark

*BRP at LPR*

Hey Tim Did you run you BRP at lagoon this weekend?


----------



## Tim Mc

I did not. To much time was spent working on my WCM.


----------



## skillet22429

yall have fun tommorow nite, ill be at gray rock at a orv gathering til sunday


----------



## ScottH

Can't make it either. Me and the family are enjoying some time away at Hilton Head.


----------



## Guest

I was gonna take the night off and the next week,but I'm gonna race tonight-I've got some customers around my neighborhood that want me to cut their grass,some of the nights I'm gonna have to not make it. I'm collecting cans and I don't care what yu guys say about me moving up or moving on,but I'm not gonna give up. I'm not gonna race next week because of my schedule and a project in which my math teach. is supposed to give us. LATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

Andrew,

If it is a dream of yours to race Jr Dragsters... then go for it!! Always pursue your dreams. Work hard to make them come true. If it doesn't work out in the end, then you can say "I did take the effort" and this counts in life:thumbsup:

Take care.


ASimmons2367 said:


> I was gonna take the night off and the next week,but I'm gonna race tonight-I've got some customers around my neighborhood that want me to cut their grass,some of the nights I'm gonna have to not make it. I'm collecting cans and I don't care what yu guys say about me moving up or moving on,but I'm not gonna give up. I'm not gonna race next week because of my schedule and a project in which my math teach. is supposed to give us. LATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottH

Andrew, I do not think anyone here is trying to discourage you from doing something you want to do. If you took what I said that way, then you misunderstood. I looked up Jr. Dragsters and saw their prices and WOW!! Those bad boys are expensive.

I believe everyone at Lakeland Speedway wishes you good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Guest

We found a car that cost exactly $1000 and I've got some help on this and I think it is gonna go good for me and this car that I may get a hold of.By the way,how do you upload pictures on the internet because I tried it and I'm confused as a lost and helpless animal. I did get a picture of my scooter that I got for sale on RacingJunk.com but on hobbytalk I can't get pix to go on my profile.


----------



## ScottH

Andrew, click on PHOTO ALBUM at the top, then over on the right you should see UPLOAD PHOTOS. Follow the directions it should work. If not e-mail them to ma and I will upload them for ya.


----------



## Tim Mc

Had fun tonight guys!! Mike was hooked in the main. Jerry was on his game as well. The rest of us? We coming on a little each week.


----------



## Mike Clark

Yep if was FUN! I can't believe that with a 1/2 lap lead in the Truck A main race, I chose to park my truck on top of the PVC pipe. O well there's next week. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JERRY EVANS AT 39 YEARS OLD AGAIN! THE RING LEADER OF THE FOF AND LIFE LONG MEMBER OF THE ALABAMA GANG.

What can you say about a guy that has a birthday party while racing and brings his own cake!


----------



## Tim Mc

Can't be there this evening. I have to cut my grass before the weather hits. Then I gotta get back on the 1/4 cars afterwards.


----------



## skillet22429

Tim Mc said:


> Can't be there this evening.quote]
> 
> x2


----------



## Mike Clark

*Good Racing*

I seems as if most racers are getting ready for the 1/4 scale racing on Saturday at LPR in Montgomery. Which leaves time for the rest of us to get in some tune up racing. The trucks were a blast tonight. We ran 5 trucks at a time and did not start having collisions until 2 1/2 minues had gone by. The truck racing is comming on now and the hansout motors are a blast. The trucks were running from 2.65 to 2.48 and that is flying. 

The cars: Ronnie was having a little trouble with his ride but Jerry, Andrew and I finished two qualifiers all on the same lap FUN racing!

Hats off to RJ wright. RJ is really starting to come around and his racing lines are greatly improving along with his BRP Truck.
Andrew Simmons is finally showing his ability again while racing! His racing lines are sometimes a little tight but the kid is comming on. Both his BRP car & truck were running sxtreamly well tonight. 

So see you Next Thursday Night at LAkeland Speedway.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Racing Schedule changes*

Lakeland Speedway will be racing ever other week until further notice. With the summer and onslought of outdoor racing upon us and as gas price rise, weekly racing is going away for now. So as of now the next race will be May 1st.

Last night the attending racers were treated to 2 quailifers and a 300 lap main in the trucks & cars. 

The building was hot during the day which made the track surface slck at first but with the cool down of night traction came back.

Tim Smith showed up with power in both his car & truck, he was ready to race. Tim won both races last night with Jerry hot on his heals. The 300 lap race may be the race of the future it seems to favor the driver who stays out of trouble & drives the smoothest race, besides It was FUN!

See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest

great news fellas!!!!!!!I'm gonna get to race jr.dragsters, we found a car up at Washington for $1000 and were gonna buy the car,also the car is gonna get shipped to us and we just need to find a freight truck company to pick it up. Like I said I'll be racing every other week at Jerry's,but sometimes I can't make it.:wave:


----------



## Mike Clark

Andrew 
I am so happy for you. I know your heart was set on Drag racing in this class and now it looks as if your dream will come true. Who knows maybe one day I'll see you on Speed Channel and list your name as the newest member of the Alabama Gang. 
Now comes the harsdest work of all, the actual setup & racing. 
Give me a hollar if you need any help.


----------



## super1977man1

sup everyone heard about the biweek thing see yall next time


----------



## Guest

i came close on the jr.dragster,but shipping cost got us and it destroyed us-my hopes are not over b/c we found another car that is $1500 in Ohio and I'm get it this time-the one in WA was $1000 but shipping cost was around $2000-$3000 so that terminated us.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Racing Thursday Night*

Who's in for racing this Thursday night?


----------



## Tim Mc

I plan on it.


----------



## skillet22429

i may drop by extra early for a few minutes on my way to 280 hooters, got the swimsuit pagent tonite over there, been volunteered into video'ing


----------



## Mike Clark

*1/18 BRP Truck*

Hey Skillet,
I got a buyer for you BRP truck if your in the mood to sell?

Mike


----------



## skillet22429

im still in the mood to sell it.......sorry for the late reply, i have been out of area since the 7th and just got in last nite


----------



## Tim Mc

Where you been... Band Camp... LOL:wave:


skillet22429 said:


> im still in the mood to sell it.......sorry for the late reply, i have been out of area since the 7th and just got in last nite


----------



## skillet22429

nope been rock crawling, headin back out of town agin this weekend heading up to jellico, tn for the XRRA(xtreme rock race association) race #2, competing of course.......


----------



## skillet22429

Mike Clark said:


> Hey Skillet,
> I got a buyer for you BRP truck if your in the mood to sell?
> 
> Mike


sellin ur nitro pan car also, no time to run, and eventually the enclosed trailer, the team i run on got a larger one


----------



## skillet22429

was a fun night, for once i stayed on all 4'sand won one of the runs, and finished 3rd in the main


----------



## skillet22429

sent ya a pm mike clark


----------



## skillet22429

rj and myself r plannin to run a few practice runs thursday nite if anyone wants to join


----------



## Mike Clark

skillet22429 said:


> rj and myself r plannin to run a few practice runs thursday nite if anyone wants to join


I assume that the regular crew will be there since there is No 1/4 pounder racing this weekend.


----------



## super1977man1

i dont know if they can keep up anymore u know we race with th fof lol


----------



## super1977man1

guess we will find out


----------



## super1977man1

:woohoo: cant wait :wave:


----------



## skillet22429

b leavin the house o bout 545ish, if i dont fall asleep, i have been awake since last nite at midnite(worked from 1am this mornin til 7am this morn, and was at hooters from 11am-3pm) and got to work agin tonite from 10pm-7am


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder*

It's 1/18 scale racing from the Lakeland Speedway, ya'll come but you had better be fast!

You to Skillet!


----------



## skillet22429

im still on vacation along the coast

i wont be doin thurs nites anymore, i gave my car to a friend of mine in nauvoo....theres a cruize in on thursday nites in gardendale so that ties me up from 6-8 then work at 9pm - 7am


----------



## Mike Clark

skillet22429 said:


> im still on vacation along the coast
> 
> i wont be doin thurs nites anymore, i gave my car to a friend of mine in nauvoo....theres a cruize in on thursday nites in gardendale so that ties me up from 6-8 then work at 9pm - 7am


Well tell your friend to come on down.


----------



## skillet22429

i dont think he is gonna wana come an hour and a half'ish to race on a week nite with the way gas is, he already told me until gas comes back down he wont be goin anywhere unless its to jasper to the hobby shop to work on the track....he works a 8-5 job and doesnt get home til 530ish-6ish plus he has a ol lady(reason for not runnin 1/10th scale anymore)


----------



## Guest

I'm not gonna be rc racing every 2 weeks on Thursday nights much anymore because the High School changed from a 4-Block schedule(one semester to the next semester next year)to run all 8 classes in one whole semester (A-Dayand B-Day,and an alternate day.)I'm gonna have double homework and I'm gonna be tearing my hair out of my head,so just to say that I'm gonna be running a limited schedule to run Thursday nights.GASCAR racing will not effect because they run on weekends each month.I will run the last 3 races of the season and run a full schedule in 2009 and 2010 unless proven otherwise.


----------



## skillet22429

mine is for sale on here


----------



## Mike Clark

skillet22429 said:


> mine is for sale on here


Hey Skillet, You What is for sale on here?


----------



## skillet22429

the brp, came to conclusion i cant rock crawl/rock race, r/c race, and do car shows all at the same time, so the r/c has to go......never home to r/c race anymore, between working, car shows and rock racin


----------



## skillet22429

got a 16 foot awning also for sale for a trailer, thats less than 7 months old and used maybe twice


----------



## Tim Mc

You guys playing this Thurs?


----------



## ScottH

You guys see this?


----------



## Mike Clark

That looks like Bud's LTO chassis minus the graphite. I may need some of those!


----------



## Mike Clark

skillet22429 said:


> got a 16 foot awning also for sale for a trailer, thats less than 7 months old and used maybe twice


How much skillet?


----------



## BudBartos

Retail $20.00
No Graphite here


----------



## skillet22429

mike, it sold for 600 last thursday.......
pinson valley hs band boosters bought it for the side of their hs band equipment trailer.....


----------



## Tim Mc

Bud, was it the part number for the LTO chassis plate?


BudBartos said:


> Retail $20.00
> No Graphite here


----------



## Mike Clark

*Well it's Race night*

RJ says to come on down and get your wooping.

Tim did Bud ever get you the part number for the LTO chassis?

I am still two weeks away from a part time cut loose from the doctor.


----------



## Tim Mc

Mike, no part# yet.

I forgot all about it being Thursday!! :freak:

Keep on rehabing. Bionics ares till too far outin the future to mess up now.:wave:


Mike Clark said:


> RJ says to come on down and get your wooping.
> 
> Tim did Bud ever get you the part number for the LTO chassis?
> 
> I am still two weeks away from a part time cut loose from the doctor.


----------



## ScottH

I would guess you do not really need a part number, just e-mail or call him and tell him what chassis you want.

That is what I did when he came out with the Mid chassis.


----------



## skillet22429

the 28 footer is sale pending also woot


----------



## skillet22429

if my work schedule would ever change id get back down there on thursday nights, but i just cant miss $$ for the rc crawlin and full scale crawlin hobby


----------



## BudBartos

Are You Guys running this year in Bama


----------



## Mike Clark

BudBartos said:


> Are You Guys running this year in Bama


Hi Bud
Yep Running our legs off. We ran trucks last Thursday night. As of now we are also racing 1/4 scale at Lagoon Park and racing 1/18 about every other week. With the end of the 1/4 scale season winding down, soon we'll be back to once a week race with our BRP cars & trucks.

Mike


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder*

Alright racers this Thursday night starts the winter series of Thursday night Thunder who's ready to rumble?


----------



## ScottH

Can't make it this Thursday, my turn on-call. I may try to make it next week.


----------



## Tim Mc

Planning on it.


----------



## Tim Mc

Had a ton of fun tonite as usual! Good to see you guys again.


----------



## ScottH

Hey Jerry -- You better get to work on that car of yours 'cause I am coming for you!


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> Hey Jerry -- You better get to work on that car of yours 'cause I am coming for you!


Hey Scott,
Hey big boy you gotta get in line! You missed some good racing last night. The track was COLD and set ups had to change a little. However, the gap is closing again! Ronnie & I were about the same in the quailifiers with Jerry better by one lap. Wayne, Tim & Andrew slugged it out in the B.

Andrew bumped my backside down into the B. We both ran fast 60 lap times but he had one that was quicker the all of mine, lucky Andrew next time I want help him set up his car and he have to race in the B. LOL

The A, Jerry & Ronnie fought it out for 3/4 of the race, comming into a turn one, Jerry pinched down on Andrew passed him and Andrew got into Ronnie just enought to slow him and thats all it took. Jerry pushed the race and won with a 2 lap win.

Tim, Wayne and I raced in the B. My truck was a little seemed to be stuck to the track a little better than Tim & Wayne's. It was good to have Tim McCown back racing again and hopefully he make it a weekly deal.

Boy it was good to be back racing 1/18 scale again.
See you all next week, Hopefully.


----------



## Mike Clark

*BRP Brushless LPR bomber*

Hey Scott,
I am in the process with fooling around with a brushless powered BRP cars for Lagoon Park. I got a V2M BRP car off hobby talk and a Brushless set up from The Tang tester. Also purchased a gear set from Bud for the car and it looks real good, inexpensive to boot.
I am putting together the car now. I have to get three or four 4 cell 2/3 C packs But that's about it. I need to get some double orange tire from Bud but that's about it. 

Truck or COT body, I may try one of each.


----------



## ScottH

What classes and rules are we going by?

Is it trucks and our motor or club motors?


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> What classes and rules are we going by?
> 
> Is it trucks and our motor or club motors?


Stock motors in truck, there are no more club motors.


----------



## ScottH

Okee dokee!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder!*

BRP racing at Lakeland!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Well 1/4 scale & GASCAR racing is done for the winter and it's time to start racing every Thursday Night at Lakeland Speedway. Who's in this Thursday? 

So Come on down and let's pound on Scott Harper, Wayne Rodgers & Jerry Evans, Wayne & Jerry were the third & fourth place finishers in a long 1/4 scale race season series at Lagoon Park Raceway in Montgomery, Alabama sponsered by CCRC. 
Also Scott Harper is the 2008 winner of the 1/10 GASCAR Series of the Southeast also won at the last GASCAR race at the Lagoon This year.

So all you BAMA racers come on down and let's rough these guys up pretty good, just to show the love! See you there.


----------



## whoop27

iam in i spoke to tim he said he would be there as well


----------



## Mike Clark

*Boo Hoo Hoo*

Jerry says we ain't racing until after the first now. So adjust you schedule accordingly. I'll be in touch.


----------



## whoop27

why ive plained and plained on this thursday come on jerry have a heart lol


----------



## Tim Mc

Well... it actually works for me. My schedule is kinda tight until after the new year anyways.


----------



## Tim Mc

What's the next race date?


----------



## whoop27

ok guys next race will be on january 8th i went over to jerrys today and got some go fast parts so mike,tim,and wayne ya better be ready!!!!


----------



## ScottH

Well I guess I will start cleaning up some hot rods and come get my butt handed to me on the 8th!


----------



## whoop27

iam sorry scott i didnt mean to leave you out lol. iam not sure of everybody who races over there yet.lol lol


----------



## ScottH

Not a prob Whoop, not at all. I do not think we have met yet. See ya there!


----------



## whoop27

looking forward to having some fun


----------



## jerry97

happy newyear lakelandspeedway will be open saturday 1/2/09 we will run nitro pan 1/4scale and brp .gates open at 3 racing around 6 hope to see there


----------



## BudBartos

BRP with 1/4 scale that would be sweet !!!
Jerry You have a new track?


----------



## ScottH

WOOHOO!!!

Nitro indoors, YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## ScottH

Jerry-- You supplying track fuel or do we run our own?


----------



## whoop27

ok iam ready to run again i had a blast sorry to everyone i got into be easy iam a newbe.lol . will we be racing next thursday?


----------



## ScottH

Had a great time as always!

Can you say CRASH BAM BOOM in the 500? Who's idea was that anyway? Maybe the guy that did not run in it?


----------



## Tim Mc

Yeah, who would have ever thought we could run the 1/4 scales with the 1/18 anyway? J/Kidding!!

Had a good time even though I cooked a motor.


----------



## whoop27

we have got to find a way to slow a few guys down lol


----------



## Mike Clark

*A 500 laper & a Very young Bud Bartos!*

First let me say :freak::freak::freak: Holy Cow! 3 Quailifers and a Main. Then a 500 lap race. Wow what a way to start off the new year! 
The 1/10 scale BL electric guys should try going smaller if the want some driving time! One hour on the track without a recharge was almost a bit much but the big crashes & Yellow flags did stop the laughing for just a little bit.

Scott Harper had his way with us, showing a very fast way around the track. Scott's car was fast all night. It was also good to see Jimmy Simmons with a transmitter back in his hands. Hopefully he can make many return trips.

All during the racing last night Jerry had the VCR going and we got to see a lot of the old guys while they were young, well at least the young guys did.
There was a lot of old 1/4 scale stuff and some late 70's early 80's IFMAR 1/8 scale Nitro On Road. Looked to be some RC500 cars. Bud Bartos, Art, Mike and a few out of towners raced for a world cup. It is still hard to believe how fast the 1/8 cars were, no two speed stuff just crank & drive.

Well hopefully next Thursday night we will be back at it again for the winter.

See Ya
Mike

Mike


----------



## whoop27

i agree mike the old 1/4 scale video was great i like the looks of the old bodys i would like to see jerry put some on dvd


----------



## ScottH

It was fun to get back over to LakeLand and run the BRP's. I always have fun over there and these little cars are a blast!

I thought my hand was going to fall off in the 500!! Man is that a long race!


----------



## whoop27

my hands was hurting after that as well but the 500 was the best. i didnt want to go home its not often you can get together and have that much fun with a good group of people


----------



## ScottH

The racing at LakeLand is great. The guys there are a lot of fun to race with.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hey Whoop, I found a video of you with JJ & the Suzuki-Man on youtube!!


----------



## whoop27

we need a carpet track around here. hey jerry scott meadows is gonna get with you and order a car tomorrow


----------



## ScottH

Alright another racer!!! He needs to get a Nitro Pan and Quarter Scle as well.


----------



## Tim Mc

He p/u his equipment from my house today. :thumbsup:


whoop27 said:


> we need a carpet track around here. hey jerry scott meadows is gonna get with you and order a car tomorrow


----------



## whoop27

ive been on him about a 1/4 scale but until he sees them run he wont do it


----------



## whoop27

how many are gonna show up tomorrow night to race?


----------



## ScottH

My night on call can't make it this week. You guys have a good time!


----------



## Tim Mc

Sorry, National Championship nite... gotta watch the game!


----------



## whoop27

looks like we may have a slim showing


----------



## whoop27

we will be back in action on jan 15 at 6:00 pm


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder*

Yea Buddy,
It's time for Thursday night Thunder, Charge em up and let's roll. Scott Harper kinda of whooped our behinds at the last race. Now several racers are claiming revenge, so be! Let's get it on!


----------



## ScottH

I have to get some new skins on the truck if I am going to run this Thursday. I had a VERY SMALL Rf on there last time and tried several different ones that would just not turn. Maybe I can get a set cut before race night.


----------



## Guest

Thursday is on for me so far, but who knows what goes on with training and other crap that has gone on. I've just now started on constructing my GASCAR Dodge charger and Chevy Monte Carlo body. I bought me a Dremel (rotarytool) so it would make the work easier. I don't have any more paint and do any of you have any that I could borrow from you guys. I also need some #32 decals from any of you. I can let you guys have one of my GASCAR bodies so you can know what to do. Finally, I also need a front bumper from you Scott Harper, mine broke at the last GASCAR race. So far I still am interested in going to the Easley,NC race in March I believe. My dad said at the last lakeland speedway race that he would be running only a limited number of GASCAR races. I'm going to try to run a full schedule, but I've not decided. Get those things to me above.

Thanks,
Andrew Simmons 32
SIMMONS/CRIKEY RACING
KEEP ON RACIN'


----------



## Guest

Also, to add to the last message; Me and Bryan McBrayer are looking to get me started in racing a buzz car or charger car to race out at Sayre speedway. I've also been trying to get hooked up with a job at Food Giant Grocery Store to work part time. I've got a lot on my plate but I working out all the bugs with everything. It's time something happened for me. It's time to stop banging the head on the wall everyday. It's time to move up the ladder and move toward the dream.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey andrew what color paint do you need?


----------



## ScottH

Andrew -- contact Tim for any parts you need for the Coyote.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder*

Well tommorow is race night despite the freezing temps. We'll have the heaters on and the racing should be hot! So Ya'll come.


----------



## ScottH

On call tomorrow night, can't make it.


----------



## whoop27

once again i had a great time. it make for good time when you got helpfull people, a fast car, and some good hot coffee. the more i race the more i learn about these cars. man i wish we could race more than once a week. o well see you guys next thursday


----------



## Mike Clark

*Another newby*

Hey Brian,
Don't forget to tell Scott every time that you can that wrecks are part of oval racing! It was good to introduce a new BRP racer into the joys of oval racing last night. Scott looked like he was having fun although he didn't want to wreck any body. Well he'll get over that very quickly.


----------



## whoop27

he didnt want to break anything he said we he gets his going hell be back


----------



## ScottH

You can't break a BRP, trust me I have tried!


----------



## Tim Mc

Isn't that what BRP stands for.... Break Resistance Parts? .... LOL


----------



## Mike Clark

*The Fastest BRP Oval racing in the South!*

Well, Well, Well!
Thursday night Thunder will be here before you know it. I've got only one question, "Are you FAST yet"? Well, If not get you BRP car and come on down to Lakeland Speedway. We'll help your car get fast, the rest is up to YOU! 



HOME OF BRP RACING IN THE SOUTH.


----------



## Tim Mc

This is Hell week at work (inventory)!!!


----------



## ScottH

I am working on trying to get mine to keep up with Ronnie. I should make it Thursday.


----------



## whoop27

should be a good night for racing i heard its gonna be around 60 degrees


----------



## whoop27

well once again thursday is about here just wondering whos in and whos out?


----------



## Mike Clark

Tim Mc said:


> This is Hell week at work (inventory)!!!


Well say the hell with it and come on down for some good racing.


----------



## Tim Mc

Yeah, I can hear it now...honey, I'm now unemployed because I chose racing over livelyhood!  Well, nice... you'll soon be single too! Yes dear... 

Just got home and tonight is the first of three nights.


----------



## ScottH

Getting ready for the race as we speak.

Someone tell Jerry I will return the Zapper to him tomorrow night before the race.


----------



## Mike Clark

Tim Mc said:


> Yeah, I can hear it now...honey, I'm now unemployed because I chose racing over livelyhood!  Well, nice... you'll soon be single too! Yes dear...
> 
> Just got home and tonight is the first of three nights.


What ever you do don't get fired before you get my Miller stuff. Then it's OK!


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> Getting ready for the race as we speak.
> 
> Someone tell Jerry I will return the Zapper to him tomorrow night before the race.


Oh we are Zapping NOW! No wonder Jerry wanted my 5000vdc megger. Clean plates that's what it is all about.


----------



## Tim Mc

I have a bug zapper.... will it work for me? 

Mike, I'll still hook you up on the Miller.


----------



## Mike Clark

Tim Mc said:


> I have a bug zapper.... will it work for me?
> 
> Mike, I'll still hook you up on the Miller.


Durn right a bug zapper will work you'll just need to control that output voltage.


----------



## whoop27

it looks like we are getting some new racers does anyone think we should have a novice class for them? just a thought.


----------



## ScottH

I would say as long as there are at least 3-4 new guys, then yes. It will help them come up to speed w/o the feeling of being in the way.

But if there are not that many, we can always seed the heats to accomodate them.


----------



## whoop27

there are atleast 3 for sure. scott,pierre, and the guy that came this past week plus maybe to more


----------



## ScottH

I take it Pierre got bitten by the BRP bug. There is only one cure, BUY ONE!!


----------



## whoop27

yeap hes gonna get that one you had one day this week


----------



## ScottH

After getting my BRP home and looking at it, it is a wonder it even got around the track. The RF was small. The suspension would barely even travel. I have new skins for all four corners this week, hopefully it will work a little better.

You guys out there close to Jerry, pop in and make sure he does not blow himself up with that new zapper of his.

:wave: see ya Thursday.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hey, I need to order a couple new motors. We are running the Super 16 rotor motors right?


----------



## ScottH

Yep, green endbell. 

I have a couple that have very little time on them if you want one. I would still need to be broken in.


----------



## Guest

*Jan 23-24 Racing Results*

09' Grand-Am Rolex 24 Hour Sports Car series at Daytona International speedway.
DP-Daytona Prototypes class top 3 finishers:

#58 Brumos Porshe-David Donohue, Antonio Garcia, Darren Law, Hurley Haywood. 726 laps
#01 Ganassi Lexus Riley-Juan Pablo Montoya, Scott Pruett, Memo Rojas. 726 laps
#59 Brumos Porshe-JC France, Terry Borcheller, Joao Barbosa. 726 Laps
GT-Grand Touring class top 2 finishers

#67 TRG Porshe-RJ Valentine, Jorg Bergmeister, Andy Lally, Justin Marks, Patrick Long
#66 TRG Porshe-Spencer Pumpelly, Tim George Jr., Ted Ballou, Emmanuel Collard
NASCAR Toyota All-Star Showdown Results at Irwindale Speedway results:
NASCAR Camping World East Series Top 10 finishers: (250 laps)

40-Matt Kobyluck Chevy
1-Trevor Bayne Chevy
6-Jason Bowles Ford
8-Johnny Borneman Chevy
45-Matt Crafton Toyota
33-Ron Hornaday Jr. Chevy
2-Mike David Toyota
18-Marc Davis Toyota
01-Jim Inglebright Chevy
14-David Mayhew Chevy
NASCAR Whelen All American Late Model series (75 laps)top 10 finishers:

17-Mike Johnson Ford
15-Andrew Myers Chevy
58-Kevin Vernon Chevy
38-Scott Gafforini Toyota
77-Nick Joanides Chevy
05-Eric Schmidt Chevy
40-James Weston Chevy
28-Kevin Callahan Chevy
25-Brandon Loverock Toyota
21-Ray Robinson Ford
NASCAR All American Super Late Model (150 laps) top 10 finishers:

5-Travis Thirkettle Chevy
71-Nick Joanides Chevy
9-Dan Moore Ford
77-Stephen Peace Ford
22-Andy Allen Ford
57-David Ross Chevy
35-Randall King Chevy
28-Matthew Hicks Dodge
33-Jeff Eshleman Ford
03-Luis Martinez Jr. Chevy
Some exciting action, a lot of Rolex watches given away, a lot of money given away, and a lot of wrecks and cautions. The 24 hour race set a new record of cautions beating the old record of 23 cautions to now our new record of 25 cautions and setting a new record for cars finishing on the lead lap in the 24 hour race beating the old record of 2 to the record of 4 in the DP class. 

I wonder what it would be like it we ran 24 hours in the BRP cars and the GASCARS. :thumbsup:


*Andrew Simmons 32 *
*Simmons/Crikey Racing *
*KEEP ON RACIN'*


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Andrew,
This old man would need a recliner, several cold drink & a bathroom but not necessarily in that order. Hey that 500 lap race just about killed me.


----------



## ScottH

Recliner
Bed
drinks
bathrooms
20 sets of tires
25 gallons of fuel
3 tranmitter packs
3 receiver packs
4 set of bearings
10 engines
3 bodies
several drivers

And a partidge in a pair tree.

Man 500 laps in a nitro pan car take just over and hour, I cannot imagine 24hrs of that. Can you imagine doing it with only ONE car. I do not think even the Coyote is that bullet proof.


----------



## Guest

It was a joke guys, I would be so dumb if we ran 24 hours straight. Besides we can only run 2 hours straight for a driver change. Its a stupid idea.


----------



## ScottH

Andrew, that was understood. Mike and I were carrying on with the joke. Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## whoop27

you gonna make it back this week scott jerry let me use the battery zapper


----------



## ScottH

Yeah I will probably be there. I found that the zapper hurts the batteries.

I have found that baking them for 30 min @ 350* and the popping them in the microwave for 30 seconds is better. Then right before putting them on the charger drop them in some water that is exactly 57.35654* for 25.6 seconds. Talk about making them have some punch. WOW!!

_The above is a joke, DO NOT try this with batteries!!_


----------



## whoop27

lol iam may try that


----------



## Mike Clark

*Silver dollar size sparkles!*

Hey I put a battery pack into the Microwave, set the timer for 3 minutes, selected high and hit start. All I get is sliver dollar size sparkles and smoke. This battery pack should be a Killer now!LOL


----------



## ScottH

Killer -- being the operative word here.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hi Guys,
If you missed Thursday night thunder, then you missed some good racing. Well first off, our drivers meeting brought out the discussion of motors, arms and which way to go. We know that Bud's supply of Parma 16D motors isn't what it used to be since most racers up North started racing the 370 motor, so we be looking for a suitable replacement. 
There will be some searching going on to fine a mild timming arm that will fit most of our cans or a new motor set up. If any racers have motor or arm suggestions post them here on our site. I personally have looked at Kolford, Mura & Pro Slot. The truck class needs to maintain a STOCK arm configuration with the car classes running a little wilder set up. Our main concern as always is to get the most fun with the least amount of money, it's worked so far!

The A quailfyer found Ronnie Williams turning some of his best laps ever! His fastest lap was a 2.56 very quick. Of course Scott Harper & Jerry Evans were blistering fast as always. Jerry TQ'd with a 2.46 and Scott had a 2.54. Well I busted my backside last week and found 3/10's but it looks as if I need one more tenth my best was a 2.65.
Jerry took the A mian win followed by Scott, Ronnie and me.

The B quailifyer found Wayne Rodgers, Andrew Simmons, Brian McBrayer & RJ Wright fighting for the win. No one driver showed up as the best of the B. Wayne Rodgers had the most wins followed by Brian, Andrew & RJ. 
Brian won the B main followed by RJ, Wayne & Andrew. Andrew fought the problem gremlins for the last quailfyer and the main. Andrew will be back next week and fast as usual.

Well it looks as if we are about to add three new racers to the fold. All have purchased cars and hopefully by next week will be ready to go. Hopefully we will start our first rookie class racing next week. 

See you racers next Thursday Night!


----------



## Guest

Electrical gremlins bit me again for 2 weeks in a row. I got a lot of work to do if I want to race next Thursday night. I'M SORRY THAT I LOST MY TEMPER LAST NIGHT. BAD LUCK WAS JUST LIKING ME THE OTHER NIGHT AND I COULDN'T HELP IT. It may turn out that I may not race next Thurs. if I don't find out what's making my car glitch around. There may be 30 things to do with it. I had a good practice and a good 1st round but I was very angry and unhappy with what happened. I may just need to concentrate on mini stock racing season and GASCAR.


----------



## Mike Clark

Andrew,
Sometimes you just get bit and there ain't nothing you can do about it!
Just try to be a little bit more prepaired next time. I'll help you with your glitching problem. All that may be is you motor brushes,caps or antenna position. So no biggie.
If you need, I'll come get you early next Thursday so you'll have more time to check out your problems and be ready to race. Just let me know.

Mike


----------



## whoop27

i spoke to mike he picked up the wrong sheet on the winners for thursday night. the b main was brian mcbrayer wiyh 105 laps, rj with 100 laps, wayne with 95 laps and andrew with 31 laps. but i want to thank mike for posting the finishing order on hobbytalk hope to see everyone back this thursday.


----------



## ScottH

I have to cut a new set of tires for my truck and car both. That set I ran this week did not give me the bite I want.

It also depends on if I am better by then. I went to the doc Friday afternoon and found out I am battleing a bacterial infection been laid up all weekend.

Hope to be there though, hate for Jerry to get on a streak.


----------



## whoop27

haha i went over there today and cut some tires jerry never ran his car but he did run his cousins car and its dang fast also get well soon scott


----------



## Guest

I worked on the Truck this past weekend, I repositioned everything except the servo. I repositioned the receiver, XRS, transponder, and battery box w/ battery. I think it was glitching b/c the wires were too close together. I moved them apart to were they won't touch. Also, I put a lexan side guard to make more room and cut the antenna tube a 1/4" to where it would have clearance, the antenna was shoved up at the roof of the body. Spread out the loops on the tube. Mike I would need to definetly get to the track early this week to see if the problem is solved or if it's not so I'll have enough time before race time to fix it. Be at my house if you can early, I'll let you know if my plans change. 


Andrew Simmons 32
Simmons/Crikey RACING
KEEP ON RACIN'


----------



## ScottH

I was thinking about something. You have not cut any of the antenna wire off have you? Also be sure all of the capacitors are solderes on the motor properly.


----------



## Guest

I haven't cut any part of the antenna wires off, just the antenna tube for the antenna mount in the center. It was shoved all the way to the top of the body, where it didn't probably get a radio signal. I checked the capcitors and before I started repairing an repositioning, I found that the (+) wire was over on some kind of yellow piece. There wasn't any ring of fire or sparking in any way in the motor. 


Andrew Simmons 32
Simmons/Crikey Racing
KEEP ON RACIN'


----------



## ScottH

The antenna needs to be routed away from the battery and motor wires.

If you are "winding" your anteanna, do not overlap the winds, that will cut the antenna length in half every time it crosses itself.

If by "yellow piece" you mean on the motor, be sure that the wire did not touch the leg of the capacitor that goes to the can.


----------



## whoop27

i have mine wraped around a piece of laxan and no motor capacitors and ive not had a problem yet now that ive said that i to will have a issue


----------



## ScottH

On a slot car there is no need for the caps.

On an RC car the caps are there to "filter" noise that can come through the brushes from arching and causing intereference with the receiver.

Inside LakeLand speedway radio range should not ever come into play.

Andrew -- you need to check you antenna wire for cuts, the wire may be broken and you not even realize it.


----------



## BudBartos

Ever check the transmitter batts??


----------



## ScottH

Yeah we did Bud.


----------



## whoop27

andrew check your kanuter valve it maybe stopped up


----------



## ScottH

Or the vertical oscillator is stuck in the horizontal position


----------



## Guest

ScottH said:


> Or the vertical oscillator is stuck in the horizontal position


where is this vertical oscillator and the knauter.:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

It should be in the back


----------



## whoop27

i need a esc with reverse if anyone has one for sale CHEAP!!!!


----------



## ScottH

ASimmons2367 said:


> where is this vertical oscillator and the knauter.:freak::thumbsup:


Oh come on!! Everybody knows the knauter valve is located directly under the wobblin shaft. Sheesh, kids!

As far as the vertical oscillator, look for something that should be vertical that is now horizontal.


----------



## Guest

I didn't know where it was. I'm still learning on BRPS. I'm not a kid-I'm a 16 yr. old rookie, that is still a rookie. So, its that vertical tower back in front of the motor. Where is the Kanuter


----------



## ScottH

Andrew -- chill dude.

To me you are still a kid, anyone under 1/2 my age is a kid, no offense.

The vertical oscillator and the kanuter valve don't exist, we were just kidding around. It is like sending the new guy to the tools shed in search of a left-handed pipe wrench or a metric crescent wrench. Just rites of passage.


----------



## whoop27

lol its ok andrew just messing around ive got you a new mount made. scott you gonna make it tomorrow


----------



## ScottH

Not sure. I am going to try.


----------



## Guest

YOU GUYs mess around too much for me to get had. You guys mess with me because I'm really serious all the time. I was raised serious, I don't mess around too much. I'm mostly serious when it comes to racing.


----------



## whoop27

no one was real fast lastnight i know the cars are alittle faster than the trucks but iam still not sure how the motors are the same we run in the truck. guess iam still confussed someone help me out here


----------



## Mike Clark

whoop27 said:


> no one was real fast lastnight i know the cars are alittle faster than the trucks but iam still not sure how the motors are the same we run in the truck. guess iam still confussed someone help me out here


The motors sometimes the same or a little hotter but the aero package is better on the car. Stock motors in the cars run faster than the trucks.


----------



## whoop27

well i heard they had hand wound arms just wondering thanks mike


----------



## ScottH

It's all magic.


----------



## Tim Mc

Hmm, looks as if the electric wars are creeping into the local scene? Not good for those of us that just like to have fun.


----------



## ScottH

Tim it is only in the "CAR" class that is "playing" allowed. The trucks are still box stock and to be honest the most competitive. The cars are so crazy fast that it is hit or miss with them.


----------



## whoop27

i like the speed of the cars but the the trucks are fun


----------



## whoop27

we had alot of no shows last night is everyone ok


----------



## Tim Mc

I've been sick all week myself, but last nite was softball practice for my daughter. Looks like the games are on Monday and Thursday nights too.


whoop27 said:


> we had alot of no shows last night is everyone ok


----------



## whoop27

wont be long we should go back to every other thursday when 1/4 scale start back up


----------



## whoop27

roll call for tomorrow night hope everyone can come out


----------



## ScottH

I plan on making it. Tim Smith said he is coming too.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday Night Thunder!*

Well it's that time again, Yep time to rumble at Lakeland Speedway.
I don't know how good my car will be but my truck is getting Better! Turns on a dime & gives change now. Hopefull that 2.64 in the truck from last week will be surpassed. All you newbys get your cars and come on down, there ain't no time to waste, Go very Fast and turn left. See you guys there.


----------



## whoop27

i think well have a good field of cars


----------



## ScottH

I am not sure I am going to run both classes. Depends on turn out. Running two classes get to be too much like work if there is not enough of a break.

We will see how big the crowd is.

If I just run one class it will probably be the car class.


----------



## whoop27

woo hoo if you and jerry runs cars only some else will win lol


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Andrew,
You comimg tonight?


----------



## Guest

It plans on if I ain't got too much to do. I've been trying to find a charger car (buzz car) to race this year in 2009 at Sayre Speedway. I've found a offer in Crestview,AL. This guy wants $400 for the car so I'd have to go pick it up if I want it. I might need some help getting the car from point A to point B. I've got pictures of the car below of what I'm after. This car is turnkey and meets all the requirements for me to run in the charger class(beginner), I saved up all my christmas money to do something like this and not spend it on some stupid, rediculous video game or a brand new PS3. I'm hopefully going to have a part-time job in May so I can make money to race off of and keep my street vehicle rolling if I ever get a truck to drive and my license this year. RC wise I DON'T KNOW, I may run a few GASCAR races this year and some of the BRP's.























I'll try to come out and race tonight if I can,
*Andrew Simmons 32*
*Simmons/Crikey Racing*
*KEEP ON RACIN'*


----------



## whoop27

we had a good many people come out last week,maybe this week will be better its gonn be in the 60s i think


----------



## Mike Clark

Well I'll be there tonight.


----------



## whoop27

be nice to have you back


----------



## whoop27

be nice to have you back. some one bring a small bag of chips dont matter what kind thanks


----------



## ScottH

Here is the new video.


----------



## Pierre

That's pretty cool. Scott, your pretty sharp on making these videos. Great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Hey there Pierre. Good to see you here, thanks for the compliment.

Did you ever join the Hobbtalk group over on Yahoo Fantasy? What is your screen-name over there again?


----------



## Pierre

ScottH said:


> Hey there Pierre. Good to see you here, thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Did you ever join the Hobbtalk group over on Yahoo Fantasy? What is your screen-name over there again?


Rapidd88Racing, but i still couldn't find the group link.If i do find it, what do i put in as group name?
Thanks,
Pierre:


----------



## Mike Clark

May I have the envelope please? And the Oscar for production goes to Scott Harper. Good job Scott!
See you Thursday night!


----------



## chunter

ScottH said:


> Here is the new video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdQRfhseQCM


Great job on the video SCOTT!!!!!!!!! #28


----------



## ScottH

Thanks guys, I am happy you liked it.


----------



## Tim Mc

We could use promotional video such as that one for LPR!


----------



## Pierre

*Thursday 12th*

Hey guys , i may,or maynot be there thursday night. Been feeling like crap the last few days, and got a crick in my neck as well. Can't turn my head to the right, which means i'll be knocking the wall down in 1 and 2 more than usual. hope to be there, but if not ya'll have a good race. Hope a good group shows up. GL & TC.
Pierre::thumbsup:


----------



## skillet22429

:wave:


----------



## skillet22429

got the truck back, when i get some extra time on my hands, ill drop by agin


----------



## Mike Clark

skillet22429 said:


> got the truck back, when i get some extra time on my hands, ill drop by agin


Heck you won't. Naw come on out we have about 10 regulars now. Your always welcome.


----------



## ScottH

Won't make it this week guys.

Amanda is coming into town and then this weekend we are leaving for vacation.

Have fun!


----------



## Mike Clark

Have a good one Scott, see ya when you get back.


----------



## Pierre

ScottH said:


> Won't make it this week guys.
> 
> Amanda is coming into town and then this weekend we are leaving for vacation.
> 
> Have fun!


Have a good vacation, and enjoy. See you next week


----------



## skillet22429

Mike Clark said:


> Heck you won't. Naw come on out we have about 10 regulars now. Your always welcome.


if i ever get some more free time i will, between rock racing(full scale) and work, its been pinched here lately


was just checkin in on yall


----------



## Mike Clark

*Well You Know What Today Is!*

Yep it is time to rumble!
Well one of our hot shoes (Scott) is on vacation so who's going to step up tonight. With the retirement of Andrew Simmons from BRP racing, well we need to find a newby to fill his place. I purchased both Andrews car & truck so if any of you knows another racer (Sucker) draw him on in and Lakeland Speedway will close the deal. So i'll see you tonight.


----------



## whoop27

hey mike if we cant go to montgomrey why dont we get everybody together and go to jerrys for a fun run or maybe a race if we have enough people show up its gonna be raining and ill be in better shape.lol.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Integy tire truer is back in business.*

All right now! The tire truer is 90% finished. I have made a new hub and three nuts for (1) non bearing front tires, (2) rear wheels, (3) Bearing front wheels. No more need to press bushing into the fronts now to turn bearing wheels. 
I had some Good pictures to upload but problems prevent me from posting them. However I said 90%, I still need to go to Homewood Hobbies and get a 5/40 tap to finish off the nuts tommorow so racing after noonish? I call most of you in the morning.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Coming back to BRP Thurs. night on Mar. 18, 2009 to race but without my own race truck, I'll be racing #98. See ya Thurs. night.


----------



## whoop27

that retirement didnt last last


----------



## ScottH

LOL he has retired more times than Mark Martin.


----------



## COYOTE

Old racers never retire.... They're just between rides...........LOL


----------



## ScottH

I got it, he figured out what Tony will. Being an owner driver is tougher than it looks.


----------



## Mike Clark

ASimmons2367 said:


> Coming back to BRP Thurs. night on Mar. 18, 2009 to race but without my own race truck, I'll be racing #98. See ya Thurs. night.


Andrew will this truck run better than yours?


----------



## Guest

I hope so, Jerry told me when I talked to him that #98 is fast, so he could be right or he could be pulling my chain like the rest of you guys, but I don't care-it's okay to get picked on every once in awhile....LOL:thumbsup: Basically, I'll come back and run frequently. It's not saying good-bye forever, and I promise. I always keep my promises.


----------



## Mike Clark

ASimmons2367 said:


> I hope so, Jerry told me when I talked to him that #98 is fast, so he could be right or he could be pulling my chain like the rest of you guys, but I don't care-it's okay to get picked on every once in awhile....LOL:thumbsup: Basically, I'll come back and run frequently. It's not saying good-bye forever, and I promise. I always keep my promises.


Yea But your truck is still fast, I know! 2.65, that's fast. Is that waht you call a limited retirement?


----------



## Mike Clark

It's going to smart if I beat you with you old truck!


----------



## ScottH

How was the racing tonight?

I hope Andrew's "fans" did not get too rowdy.:woohoo:


----------



## whoop27

it was like micheal jordons come back to nba after he retired


----------



## ScottH

LOL!!

I got your message, no problem at all I will be glad to help.

I have to get a new flux capacitor for my zapper. The last one exploded and wiped out the back wall in the shop. Should have a new one Saturday.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well if you weren't there you missed it. Yes out of a self imposed Double Semi, Semi retirement, yes again it was Andrew Simmons, . Andrew has retired more times than Bret Farve! Andrew is Alabama's Phenom!

Andrew's return was met by a sparce crowd, maybe fear has a new name? Naw some racers were off wrenching their real round track cars getting ready for the 09 racing season and others were either working or were just plain skeeerd!

Jerry Evans won the A last night with a Wayne Rodgers prepaired truck followed by Andrew Simmons and Me and Ronnie but I did get the TQ nod last night. The B was won by RJ Wright and Robert in second.

After a few days of work on my truck I have shaved off the tenths necessary to make it competative and now the old truck is fun again.

Hopefully we'll have a full house next week and a better report.

As always the BRP cars turn left better than anything out there. If your not racing BRP then your backing up!


----------



## Guest

Yea But your truck is still fast, I know! 2.65, that's fast. Is that waht you call a limited retirement?

I got out to do other things I wanted to do. I didn't quit b/c my truck was fast, that be ridiculous and stupid. I was proud my truck was fast, but I had other things on my mind that had me stared down. Hope you understand!


----------



## Guest

that #98 was consistent and close between #5C and #28 in the A-Main


----------



## Guest

Mike Clark said:


> Yea But your truck is still fast, I know! 2.65, that's fast. Is that waht you call a limited retirement?


I got out to do other things I wanted to do. I didn't quit b/c my truck was fast, that be ridiculous and stupid. I was proud my truck was fast, but I had other things on my mind that had me stared down. Hope you understand!


----------



## Guest

Mike Clark said:


> It's going to smart if I beat you with you old truck!


I got the better of it last night, but the winner ain't with fastest car, it's just the one who refuses to lose.


----------



## Guest

if nothing goes on next week, I'll be back. Last night, whether I won or lost; I had a BLAST!!!!


----------



## Mike Clark

Well heck come on back!


----------



## ScottH

It is approaching that time of year when the GASCAR season is about to kick in.

I have a ton of work to do between now and the time of the first race.

It is on this note that I am announcing my hiatus from Lakeland Speedway and the Thursday Night BRP Thunder.

With the commitments that come with racing the GASCAR Series I must devote full attention to that racing Series.

I would like to thank all of the Racers at LakeLand Speedway for all the great competition and fun over the last several races. I would me remiss in not thanking my fans, for if it was not for you, we would not be able to do what we do.

See ya next winter!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Well it's Thursday are you ready to rumble?*

There should be a good crowd tonight at Lakeland Speedway. Hopefully several more new racers will try their hand a racing the BRP cars at the bull ring. Our Newby class has been steadily growing each month and with each lap run this group is getting faster.

Jerry found out from Bud at BRP that he will cut down our tires to suit our oval racing needs. So here's hoping that the tire dust atmosphere at lakeland will be short lived or not a thick as usual. It will be nice to get a pack of replacement tires and slide them right on the car and go race.

See yall tonight


----------



## Pierre

ScottH said:


> It is approaching that time of year when the GASCAR season is about to kick in.
> 
> I have a ton of work to do between now and the time of the first race.
> 
> It is on this note that I am announcing my hiatus from Lakeland Speedway and the Thursday Night BRP Thunder.
> 
> With the commitments that come with racing the GASCAR Series I must devote full attention to that racing Series.
> 
> I would like to thank all of the Racers at LakeLand Speedway for all the great competition and fun over the last several races. I would me remiss in not thanking my fans, for if it was not for you, we would not be able to do what we do.
> 
> See ya next winter!


What!!! Say it isn't so. What about all these fans your leaving with thier jaws dropped to the floor. As self appointed president of the fan club, & merchendising, what am i supposed to do with all this stuff? Not to mention the 1,000 Scott Harper Bobble-Head dolls. 

Thanks alot.......GEEEEEZZZZZZZZZ.:tongue:


----------



## ScottH

LOL Pierre!! That is the best post I have read on here all year!

Sorry I did not make it tonight guys, the weather broke and I wanted to get the new tinted glass doors mounted in the trailer.


----------



## whoop27

well you could answer you phone we had people wanting you to sign the bobble heads. lol


----------



## Guest

ScottH said:


> It is approaching that time of year when the GASCAR season is about to kick in.
> 
> I have a ton of work to do between now and the time of the first race.
> 
> It is on this note that I am announcing my hiatus from Lakeland Speedway and the Thursday Night BRP Thunder.
> 
> With the commitments that come with racing the GASCAR Series I must devote full attention to that racing Series.
> 
> I would like to thank all of the Racers at LakeLand Speedway for all the great competition and fun over the last several races. I would me remiss in not thanking my fans, for if it was not for you, we would not be able to do what we do.
> 
> See ya next winter!


I would feel the same way if I was busy with a trailer and working to get ready for the GASCAR season. I missed you also last night, even though we sometimes don't agree with each other and kid around. I came home in 2nd place; 4 laps behind 1st place Jerry Evans. I kept my nose clean, you should have seen the race, ask Jerry he'll tell you about it.


----------



## Guest

*Results from Thurs. night 3/26/09*

Truck A-Main:

97-Jerry Evans;127 laps
98-Andrew Simmons;123 laps; -4 laps
27-Brian McBrayer;120 laps;-7 laps
28-Wayne Rogers;117 laps;-10 laps
75-Chase Spradlin;113 laps;-14 laps
5-Mike Clark;DNS
69-Pierre Swan;DNS
Good, clean racing the other night. Go to www.southernsuperstar.com for internet racing, don't cost a thing. See ya next Thurs.


----------



## Mike Clark

ASimmons2367 said:


> Truck A-Main:
> 
> 97-Jerry Evans;127 laps
> 98-Andrew Simmons;123 laps; -4 laps
> 27-Brian McBrayer;120 laps;-7 laps
> 28-Wayne Rogers;117 laps;-10 laps
> 75-Chase Spradlin;113 laps;-14 laps
> 5-Mike Clark;DNS
> 69-Pierre Swan;DNS
> Good, clean racing the other night. Go to www.southernsuperstar.com for internet racing, don't cost a thing. See ya next Thurs.


Andrew that's a blues site, I know because I subscribe to it. Online racing is Southern SuperStars Racing League.


----------



## Mike Clark

Alright it's straight up RUMBLE time. Welcome to our new racers last week and hopefully more new racers this week. WOW bomber class may be broken into two qualifers tonight if all the newby show up. Well as you can see from Andrew's post that Jerry won again last week in a runway but with quite a few drivers in HOT pursuit! Well hopefully this week we can make Jerry A.K.A. The Sheriff, work a little harder for the win this week. Congrats are in order for all racers last week, from what I have been hearing, It's been some of the cleanest racing to date, Not a lot of wrecks and everybody checking up in turns one and three, Good job racers, keep up the great racing. 

So you all come on out and race, hopefully the rains will stay away long enough for us to get packed up and get gone. 

F.Y.I. Jerry ordered some already cut down tires from Bud and hopefully they will be a dead on replacement for our cut down tires. Well we will see tonight.
If you need tires get with Jerry.

See you at 6:00 Pm

Mike


----------



## ScottH

You guys better make him work hard if he gets another win this week.

I may just have to "rent my ride" to somebody to whup up on him while I am on hiatus.


----------



## whoop27

guess everybody has alot of other things going on this time of year not a good time for little cars


----------



## Mike Clark

whoop27 said:


> guess everybody has alot of other things going on this time of year not a good time for little cars


Well it is quarter scale & GASCAR season so that will always drain a few away. Scott didn't get to race much this winter due to his work schedule. It's about this time of year that we cut back to once every two weeks, we just haven't cut back yet. Now a lot of our new members race BIG cars so their racing just may be somewhat limited but none the less, for right now we will be kicking it hard every week. This is the time to get out and race the heck out of the BRP cars to find out where you are in your setup. All the newby's need to be kicking it hard and putting down laps. Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## whoop27

you said it uncle mike i wont be there thursday got to be ready for sat


----------



## Mike Clark

*Last Thursday night!*

Last Thursday night saw "The Hammer" win his first Truck A main in a while. There was plenty of GOOD racing all night long. Both the A & B races were won with all racers within one lap of the lead which shows the calibre of competition at the racers lately.

A Main
(1) Andrew Simmons
(2) Ronnie Williams
(3) Brian McBrayer
(4) Jerry Evans (DNS)

B Main
(1) Mike Clark
(2) Wayne Rodgers
(3) Michael Lewis 

A Cars
(1) Jerry Evans
(2) Wayne Rodgers
(3) Mike Clark

Hopefully Lakeland will see a full house this Thursday.
See you there.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to be running a limited schedule in BRP, and a limited schedule in GASCAR. I've had a lot of things on my mind.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Thursday night & no thunder tonight*

It looks as if mother nature will not rain on our race tonight so yall come.

Hopefully we will have as good a race as last Thursday night, see you there.


----------



## ScottH

How did it go this week?


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> How did it go this week?


Hey Scott, this is Eddie up here in Huntsville, would you or anyone else on here that races the BRP COT cars please P.M. or e mail me, to clue me in on what all is needed to build a good competitive BRP COT car, Servo, ESC, Batteries, Motor, T plate tweak etc. etc., I would appreciate it.:wave:


----------



## ScottH

Hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Hit me up at [email protected]


E mail sent, thanks Scott.


----------



## whoop27

:wave::wave:scott CHEATS. lol :wave::wave:


----------



## ScottH

whoop27 said:


> :wave::wave:scott CHEATS. lol :wave::wave:



Nah -- he just make Jerry work at it!


----------



## whoop27

you gonna make it this week?


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Hey Scott, this is Eddie up here in Huntsville, would you or anyone else on here that races the BRP COT cars please P.M. or e mail me, to clue me in on what all is needed to build a good competitive BRP COT car, Servo, ESC, Batteries, Motor, T plate tweak etc. etc., I would appreciate it.:wave:


Hey Eddie are you guys in Huntsville back racing BRP's again?


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Mike Clark said:


> Hey Eddie are you guys in Huntsville back racing BRP's again?


Mike, things up here in Huntsville are pretty dead as far as I'm concerned because I'm a paved oval racer. We were racing 1:10 electric at the Huntsville Quarter Midget Track, but due to the BIG Eastern Grands race for them this July and alot of construction upgrades at the track we are not allowed to race there this summer until maybe late July or August at the earliest. The local RC3 Racing club races at the local HobbyTown parking lot, but not Oval. I was just looking to maybe build a BRP car to mess around with until we are allowed to race on the HQMA Track again.


----------



## ScottH

You guys really need to make some races at LPR. All of you guys load up and come race with us.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> You guys really need to make some races at LPR. All of you guys load up and come race with us.


Scott, I love the LPR Track, but that 6hr. round trip drive just takes the fun out of it for me, you know what I mean?


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Scott, I love the LPR Track, but that 6hr. round trip drive just takes the fun out of it for me, you know what I mean?


It's 4 hours roundtrip for us. All electric racers need to come down a few times this year. We would like a good showing from you guys at the Boyd Hughes race in November.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Back to the LakeLand Speedway thread, where is it located and what is the racing schedule? What is the car count in BRP COT?


----------



## ScottH

Thursday nights in Hueytown.

Trucks are 6-10 and cars are 4-8.

The difference is in trucks it is all stock motors, you must use the stock springs but you can change the brushes. Truck gear 9/52 only.

Car class, 16d motor, any brush, any spring and Rotor-Motors ok.

Both classes 4 AA NiMh batteries. Any tire combo.

Check out our video of the track and racing.


----------



## whoop27

we race on thursday nights, 7pm, we have 4 or 5 that run weekly. lakeland speedway is located on lakeland ave off brooklane in hueytown


----------



## whoop27

we are gonna run some saturday races where well grill out maybe you guys can make those we will keep you informed on what day well do this


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

whoop27 said:


> we are gonna run some saturday races where well grill out maybe you guys can make those we will keep you informed on what day well do this


The Saturday race schedule sounds great, you can't beat "RACIN&GRILLIN" in "ALABAMA GANG" country on the weekend. Thursday night is not good for me from way up here in Huntsville. The track looks cool on the video from Scott Harper. I would be willing to do some BRP COT Saturday races if there is enough interest. I just need more info on what you guys run?:thumbsup:


----------



## whoop27

thay run the parma 16d rotor motor any tire combo, any gear combo i think a 8/52 will be a starting point scott can help more with that he wont lead you wrong they like close racing. they run 4 cell battery packs, sanyo enloops but any pack will work.we do have tires at the track greens and blues and a tire machine to cut them down if need be,but we do have pre cut tires now.all the guys are very helpfull. all you need to race is a transponder and jerry sells them and rents them soon as we have more info on saturday racing ill post it. also we have talked about a enduro 2 man race details to come also


----------



## Mike Clark

*Well It's That Time again!*

Thursday Night Thunder @ Lakeland Speedway.

Who's up for some Short track action in the Bull Ring?
Bring your rides and lets trade some lexan with the BRP's.

I'm sure that most the shop talk may center around the successful trip to Lagoon Park for the Hueytown Gang this past weekend for 1/4 scale racing. But the whine of little motors will bring us all back to the job at hand. So Yall Come!


----------



## whoop27

i wiah the guys from huntsville could make it i love seeing new faces a lakeland


----------



## whoop27

wayne bring the coffee, mike bring rj and robert, iam gonna bring butt whooping so everybody be ready lol


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

whoop27 said:


> thay run the parma 16d rotor motor any tire combo, any gear combo i think a 8/52 will be a starting point scott can help more with that he wont lead you wrong they like close racing. they run 4 cell battery packs, sanyo enloops but any pack will work.we do have tires at the track greens and blues and a tire machine to cut them down if need be,but we do have pre cut tires now.all the guys are very helpfull. all you need to race is a transponder and jerry sells them and rents them soon as we have more info on saturday racing ill post it. also we have talked about a enduro 2 man race details to come also


I don't have a clue about these cars, can you explain more about the batteries, "4 cell sanyo enloops", don't have a clue? How are they connected together and placed on the chassis and how do you charge them? Also what is the best servo for these cars? Do any of you guys run the BRP LTO chassis?

Like I posted before, I'm interested in the BRP COT, is there enough interest in this class @ LakeLand Speedway?


----------



## ScottH

None of us have the New LTO chassis. Most rune the old 4x4 (4cells down each side chassis) I have the SVIIM chassis. All are competitive and can win on any given day at LLS. I like the way the Mid chassis rotates through the turn.

Bud and those guys are running 2/3A cells ( I think that is what they are), we run the AA NiMh cells. You can get batteries from Walmart, both Duracell and Energiger make the AA NiMh. I run ones from Cheapbatterypacks.com. The SAnyo EnLoop batteries are a style of battery Sanyo is producing.

As far as charging, that is like aking what is your favorite color. I know I charge a different way than most of the other guys do.

Tires at LLS are long wear greens, I used to run all blues, but the blue compound changed and they are just not as fast anymore.

I think that most of are running the COT in the car class. I am and so is Jerry. I like the way the car handles with the COT body.

In the car class, it is VERY QUICK. Motors -- you are allowed more wiggle room here in cars that in trucks. You can change brush, spring and even run an adjustable timing can if you like. The arm must stay a 16d armature though.

Oh yeah the batteries. We build them in a 2-stacked on top of two config, all on the left. Some of the guys have built a battery box that allows them to position the battery in different spots. Me, I have it in the same spot all the time. If you look in my gallery ther may be pics of my BRP in there for you to get a better idea of how we set them up.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Scott do you use battery bars to solder the batteries together, also what kind of charger do you use, what settings are used? I'm not trying to steal your secrets ,but I know nothing about all this stuff, send me an e mail if you don't want to post.

P.S. Scott, thank you for all your help now and in the past, you are a real credit to the R/C Racing Hobby, hope to finally meet you soon ,but I know you will be cutting back @ LakeLand with GASCAR cranking up.


----------



## ScottH

I use a Hobbico charger that will do two packs at a time.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEYD4&P=SM

The AA's are too small to use the available battery bars. Just get some brass strips from Rick and cut your own. I solder in my packs and some use Dean's plugs.

TOP SECRET charging technics coming to you via pm.


----------



## Mike Clark

Here maybe this will help.
Here's my Cot with the Mark Martin Winn Dixie decals and two chassis pics


----------



## ScottH




----------



## Mike Clark

The Sayno eneloops are a low resitance battery, they can be purchased at most camera shops. You can use either brass or copper, I have copper sheets sheered to make my bars for battery construction. There are several good chargers available. I own several types but my favorite is a Novak Millenium Pro. Most racers are cycling their battery packs before a race and then charge the packs at 2 amps. The packs get hot and hold voltage very well. The thing here is to find packs with a real good average discharge voltage for about three minutes.
As far as secrets There ain't no stinking secrets. You show up and most of the racers will tell you what they are doing and how. The only part that can't be shown is how to drive the little buggers around the bull ring. A good handling ride is sweeeeeet!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Mike, thanks for your help, you guys have been very helpful and most of all seem to be into the Hobby for fun & frienship, that's a breath of fresh air from the current turmoil of the 1:10 BS that's going on. I'm just looking for an escape back to having fun and not having to purchase a whole different package each time I go to the track. Thanks again guys, hope to build one of these BRP COT cars up sooner than later.

By the way, I saw some more pics of Lakeland Speedway in Scotts "my photos" link and I must say that is a cool looking track.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Ok Mike whatever. The Old Man that sits in the corner has more secrets than Obama.

But as far as my charging secrets, he sent me a paypal for $1,000,000 in Bail out money so I sold him my secrets. Wasn't that a good deal?


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

:lol:


ScottH said:


> Ok Mike whatever. The Old Man that sits in the corner has more secrets than Obama.
> 
> But as far as my charging secrets, he sent me a paypal for $1,000,000 in Bail out money so I sold him my secrets. Wasn't that a good deal?


Scott you shouldn't have let everyone know that I secured a full time sponser to pay for that info. I may not be welcomed @ LakeLand now.:lol:


----------



## Mike Clark

Oh don't worry we have sponsored drivers at Lakeland and some of them don't even know it! 

Jerry and I both have loaner trucks & cars to race if you feel like comming on down, give Scott a call for a heads up and let's see if we can put on a Friday night or Saturday race.


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> Ok Mike whatever. The Old Man that sits in the corner has more secrets than Obama.
> 
> But as far as my charging secrets, he sent me a paypal for $1,000,000 in Bail out money so I sold him my secrets. Wasn't that a good deal?


Your right about that, the old man in the corner, that is! He is one competetive "son of a gun"!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

What is the address for LakeLand Speedway? Phone# ?


----------



## whoop27

address is 130 lakeland ave hueytown al 35023, cell# 567-9797


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

whoop27 said:


> address is 130 lakeland ave hueytown al 35023, cell# 567-9797


Thank you.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Do you guys run the 1700 AA batteries only? Also what dia. do you cut the tires too for LakeLand?


----------



## ScottH

I think the maH ranges from 1700-2800.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

How do you make the battery boxes on the chassis to hold the batteries?


----------



## ScottH

Bend a piece of lexan into a U, servo tape it to the chassis and use a zip tie in the front and rear to hold the pack in place.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Bend a piece of lexan into a U, servo tape it to the chassis and use a zip tie in the front and rear to hold the pack in place.


How thick is the lexan? The brass pieces for the battery connection tabs you told me about, what is the brass sheets intended for because when I ask Rick about it I'm sure he will not know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> How thick is the lexan? The brass pieces for the battery connection tabs you told me about, what is the brass sheets intended for because when I ask Rick about it I'm sure he will not know what I'm talking about?


The lexan is .060 thick. The brass strips are K&S brass or copper strips. 1/8 to 5/32 wide and thickness depends on what is in stock.

Make sure the battery box is cheated to the front of the chassis on the left hand side of the chassis. Just make sure that the LF tire will clear when turned to the left. This way the battery pack can be used to balance out the chassis. I use Bud's servo tape to hold mine in place.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Thanks Mike, what transponders do you guys use?


----------



## Mike Clark

We use a RC timming Iris transponder. I have ordered 5 new transponders that should arrive from England hopefully next week. The cost is $30.00 + any shipping. However we loan transponders for the first few races, if that helps any.


----------



## ScottH

I use .040 lexan for my box. .060 would be great, just did not have any.

On the brass strips, the thinner the better, be careful when soldering the batteries, they are easy to overheat and pop that seal. You should be able to make out my battery box in my pic.

I think I may have some transponders here as well. Let me know when you are coming down and I will get you one.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

What would you guys consider must have spare parts for the BRP cars?


----------



## ScottH

LOL -- he said spare parts!!! LOL!!!!!

Just kidding ya. 

In a year or two you might need a new set of bushings in the rear pod. Maybe a body or two and tires.

I have wrecked that little car so hard you would think it would be in pieces. But I cannot ever recall seeing any car break a part at all.

The only tplate I broke, I did it myself, over tweaked it and cracked the corner of it.


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Do you guys run the 1700 AA batteries only? Also what dia. do you cut the tires too for LakeLand?


Well believe it or not Bud actually cuts our tires to order now. Jerry stocks the best working sizes in Long Wear Green. No more cutting tires and eating the tire dust. We also run camber in the Left & right front tires. Place the front axles in a vise and give it a very slight bend. This helps with handling and tire wear. Jerry also stocks axle kits the steering blocks, the new Ball cup upgrade for the front end, bodies and other parts. He even has a few battery packs.

LR size is between 1.20 to 1.16
RR size is between 1.25 to 1.16
LF size is between 1.20 to 1.16
RF size is between 1.20 to 1.10

If you are building a car make sure that you super glue your diff rings to the axle and the LR tire Plastic diff ring holder. Thee cars will bolt to the right if the diff rings have any slippage.


----------



## Mike Clark

That's a good one, LOL "Spare Parts"! We have yet to break a part! that's in about two years of racing. Upgrade parts is all you need. 

I lost a body nut one time.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Under normal conditions with the weekly racing schedule you guys run, how long can you expect the batteries & motor to last?


----------



## Mike Clark

Spare parts;

A few spur & pinion gears for wear. New BALLS, for your diff. Oh Yea Body nuts. Bearing are a upgrade but we have racers that are using the original bushings. Servo tape, Diff Lube, WD40 tire compound, three good battery packs and a good light bearing or bushing oil.


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Under normal conditions with the weekly racing schedule you guys run, how long can you expect the batteries & motor to last?


Thousands of laps and that's no joke. I have gone three different races dates and NOT changed out a battery pack in my truck, just repeak the pack.

The motors are a Parma slot car motors 16D's. Keep the comm clean, blow it out with air clean the comm slots with a tooth pick and shine up the comm with a comm stick and you are ready to go. These cars are the most cost effective for R/C racing that I have ever been envolved with.

My truck motor is just now needing new brushes and I run the crap out of this motor since last August. Like I said Thousands of laps.

We have run 500 lap races on One battery & motor now that's fun but standing up that long will kill an old man like me!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

I really appreciate all the info guys, I'm sure I will have more questions, I'm just trying to get my list together before I send my order to Bud. I hope to be going down ALLISON-BONNETT MEMORIAL DR. soon to meet you guys and have some fun racing the BRP COT cars. But it will all depend on if we can race on Saturdays, I'm hoping that can happen? If not I guess I'll be standing on the curb here in Huntsville watching my car go around in circles on Jeffery Dr.


----------



## ScottH

Batteries look like this


Front
+-
00
00
-- Battery bars across the bottom two cells

Back
|00|
|00|Battery bars connecting top and bottom cells on both sides.

BE SURE to alternate POSITIVE and NEGATIVE.

Does this make sense?


----------



## whoop27

nope i shorted out a brand new pack bout an hour ago, not paying attention.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Batteries look like this
> 
> 
> Front
> +-
> 00
> 00
> -- Battery bars across the bottom two cells
> 
> Back
> |00|
> |00|Battery bars connecting top and bottom cells on both sides.
> 
> BE SURE to alternate POSITIVE and NEGATIVE.
> 
> Does this make sense?


Got it, the front top is the neg./pos. ESC connection the front bottom connect neg/pos.across, the back both sides connect up & down neg./pos., Correct?


----------



## ScottH

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Got it, the front top is the neg./pos. ESC connection the front bottom connect neg/pos.across, the back both sides connect up & down neg./pos., Correct?


Yep.


----------



## ScottH

Mike is correct on the stuff he said.

WD-40 is the "tire sauce" of choice here at LakeLand Speedway.

I have my car with bearing in the front wheels and my truck still runs the old style, no bearing or bushing. I cannot tell the difference at all.

You will wear out a pinion and spur when you get about 50,000 laps.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

I found K&S brass sheets on ebay in .010 & .005, for battery tabs which would be better, or do I need a different thickness?


----------



## ScottH

The downside of sheets is you will have to cut it to the width and length you want. The strips are ~1/4" wide so you just cut to length.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> The downside of sheets is you will have to cut it to the width and length you want. The strips are ~1/4" wide so you just cut to length.


OK I found the strips, what thickness, .016, .032, .064?


----------



## ScottH

The .016 will be fine. We are not dealing with tons of current. The thinner will be easier to solder.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> The .016 will be fine. We are not dealing with tons of current. The thinner will be easier to solder.


Got the batteries & battery bars ordered now, I will get with Bud this week on the BRP COT car kit, if you know of anything else I might need from him please let me know. Thanks for all the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> Got the batteries & battery bars ordered now, I will get with Bud this week on the BRP COT car kit, if you know of anything else I might need from him please let me know. Thanks for all the help. :thumbsup:


See if you can order you car with the Lakeland tire sizes that Bud cuts for us.
That will save some time. Tell Bud it that the tire sized that Jerry Evans ordered in his last batch.


----------



## ScottH

Also you want the car with the ball diff, 16d motor and 9/52 gearing. At least I think that is the gear, tell Bud whatever the gear is we use, he knows us.


----------



## whoop27

i dont think a motor comes with the new kit be sure you check on that also


----------



## Guest

still got that suped-up super 16d PARMA motor, good to be a COT Car motor. Got my #1 Truck running 2.81. I've got 1.19's on the rear tires that match up and between a 1.08-1.15 front tires. Pretty good start for an almost new truck.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

How can I get in touch with Jerry Evans?


----------



## Mike Clark

TEAMIIIRACING said:


> How can I get in touch with Jerry Evans?


1-205-587-9797


----------



## whoop27

mike is it not 205 567-9797


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Bud is out of 16d motors, what 16d motor do you guys run in the BRP COT class?


----------



## ScottH

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=502/137.0


----------



## ScottH

Here are a couple on ebay.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Parma-502-Seale...hash=item370175204214&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Thanks again, Scott. :wave:


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

I got everything ordered today, there will be a new BRP COT racer in the "ALABAMA GANG" very soon. Thanks for all the help guys, please keep me posted on any possible Saturday races @ LakeLand Speedway.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

TEAMIIIRACING - welcome to the BRP family! Enjoy the racing with the Bama Boys!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Micro_Racer said:


> TEAMIIIRACING - welcome to the BRP family! Enjoy the racing with the Bama Boys!


Thanks Micro, Bud has a great product with the BRP COT cars. I think it will bring back the fun factor to racing for me with these cars. Being a Bama Boy myself, I'm sure I will enjoy racing with the LakeLand Speedway racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

*Well it's Thursday are you ready to rumble?*

Alright racers it's Thursday night time again who's in for some fast fun? The BRP's at Lakeland Speedway. Stock Trucks and Super stock cars. 

Some of the new racers want to know what we run so here it is. We run 4AA batterys (capacity is not limited) on the left hand side of the car, Parma 16D slot car motors and cut down BRP tires, COT or Nation wide body for cars and Super truck BRP bodies for the truck class. 

I have had one racer ask if we have tried brushless. Not as a class because of the cost of the brushless unit but single racers have run them and there is no difference in the lap times. The car & truck set ups that we run now, can be run at a 2.75 to 2.46 second lap, that's flying, so why switch? 
Upgrade Cost of speed controls & motors, new rear pod for the cars, different batterys for what a few tenths, it is just not worh it if you ask me. Faster is not always better racing.

The Newbys are stepping up their game and would like to move on up and the old guys want to stay where they are so something gotta give. We had a full house last Thursday night as I assume we will tonight. So come early and get your testing done so you can FLY! See you there.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

If it aint broke don't fix it Mike! :thumbsup: You guys have fun tonight and be sure to post results tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## whoop27

finally had a good run won the A-main jerry finished 2nd, scott 3rd, tim 4th,mike dns, thanks tim for the offer to run a gascar looking forward to it hope i dont let you down and thanks scott for the kind words to help get the ride. now if we can hurry up and get the new car together, and tim the gascar stickers look great


----------



## Mike Clark

Yea Whoop had a real good run going in the truck class tonight, even through the heat races his truck was strong. 

WOW did Scott ever get Tim's car dialed in or what man he was flying.

The talk tonight was to start the racing every two weeks again since 1/4 scale & GASCAR season had started. That means we will try to get some Saturday afternoon racing in for the guys in Huntsville so they can join in on the fun at Lakeland Speedway.

The talk right now is to have a Saturday race, the second Saturday in May. This is a weekend where there isn't a GASCAR or 1/4 scale race so no conflicts.
We'll keep you all informed and post the race here as well.

Mike


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Congrats on the win Whoop. Mike thank you guys for trying to fit in some Saturday races for the out of town racers, I should be good to go by the second Saturday in May. Got my car today, got if half way built up now, but gotta put it down for tonight and get some zzzzzzz, going to TALLADEGA tomorrow for some Cup practice & ARCA Racing.:wave:


----------



## ScottH

I did nothing to Tim's car except set the trim where I wanted it. That car is a MISSLE! It is one of the sweetest cars I have driven on that track.


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Big boy when you gonna set my trim like that. Jerry got tired of seeing that car in the main. Since I left before the end, what was your fastest lap?


----------



## whoop27

he was running 2.5s at the end of the race


----------



## ScottH

2.53 and finshed with a 2.58, very efficient car!


----------



## whoop27

ok brp racers, we will be running this thursday night start time will be at 7:00 sharp jerrys gonna be gone to the beach. this will be the last weekly show we good back to every other thursday after this so come get some. word has it mike and wayne will pay top 3 spots for truck a-main. LOL.


----------



## Mike Clark

whoop27 said:


> ok brp racers, we will be running this thursday night start time will be at 7:00 sharp jerrys gonna be gone to the beach. this will be the last weekly show we good back to every other thursday after this so come get some. word has it mike and wayne will pay top 3 spots for truck a-main. LOL.



Holy cow, I'll be there!


----------



## chunter

Mike, who is this Wayne guy? I bet he won't show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoop27

hes a good guy you need to meet him he has alot of money. i think he and mike are gonna give a 250.00 dollar purse pays back top 3 spots.ILL BE THERE FOR THAT


----------



## whoop27

waynes a good guy,youll have to meet him. him and mike are gonna pay out 250.00 dollars, good purse for brp cars ILL BR THERE EARLY for this


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Are you guys still going to try for a Saturday race soon?


----------



## whoop27

we are planing a saturday soon.we have to work around real cars,1/4 scale,and gascar but it is comming.


----------



## whoop27

Alot If No Shows Last Night, 4 Peoples Not Good ,but We A Had A Great Test And Tune. Wont Race Again Untill May 14


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

whoop27 said:


> Alot If No Shows Last Night, 4 Peoples Not Good ,but We A Had A Great Test And Tune. Wont Race Again Untill May 14


The talk right now is to have a Saturday race, the second Saturday in May. This is a weekend where there isn't a GASCAR or 1/4 scale race so no conflicts.
We'll keep you all informed and post the race here as well.

Mike




So I take it the Saturday race, the second Saturday in May aint happening???


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Racing at Lakeland*

The open race dates on Saturday as far as I'm concerned is May 9, May 23 unless you want to race on Sunday? Let's let Jerry get back in town and the dates will be decided then and they'll be posted OK!

1/4 scale racing May 2, May 14 - 16, May 30


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

That's cool Mike, just whatever you guys can fit into your schedules, I just can't do the Thursday schedule, thanks for the update.


----------



## COYOTE

I think the fastest lap was a 2.53, but that was at the end of the run. It started running in the mid to low 2's, and finished up that way. The car is a missle, and Scott had it trimmed just the way he wanted it. Even though he said i had the front end too stiff........LOL........think I should soften it up?

Tim


----------



## COYOTE

sorry I missed last night, guys. I had a prior commitment, If I dont have to work next Thursday, I will try to make it again. Had a blast last week........ Now, if I could just make my truck run like my car.............


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Tim, Scott is "THE MAN", he has helped me along with building my BRP COT car and answered many questions I have asked of him. You have got a good guy and great P.R. man for COYOTE RACING. I hope to finally meet you guys at LakeLand Speedway soon running these fun BRP COT cars.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

*Brp Cot*

























My *BRP COT* 1:18 car.


----------



## BudBartos

LOOKING Good :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

BudBartos said:


> LOOKING Good :thumbsup:


Thanks Bud, I appreciate your help along with Scott, Mike & everyone else on here with all the help & support you guys gave me on the car. It was all new to me, I know I asked you guys alot of questions, but I really appreciate the help.


----------



## COYOTE

Car looks good, Eddie. Hope to see you soon at Lakeland Speedway. Better be fast, though........Scott turned in a 2.53 with my COT last week.

Tim


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

COYOTE said:


> Car looks good, Eddie. Hope to see you soon at Lakeland Speedway. Better be fast, though........Scott turned in a 2.53 with my COT last week.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, I'm hoping to make it to LakeLand Speedway as soon as you guys can fit in a Saturday race. I don't know about being as fast as Scott or any of the other regulars down there though. I got a lot to learn to get the car competitive, but I'm sure you guys will share the "SPEED SECRETS".


----------



## whoop27

are we gonna race thursday? this is a off week for 1/4 scale not to sure about gascar


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night racing!*

Who wants to run this Saturday night at Lakeland? Just talked with Jerry and he wanted to know if we could get up a race, well are you all up to it?


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Mike Clark said:


> Who wants to run this Saturday night at Lakeland? Just talked with Jerry and he wanted to know if we could get up a race, well are you all up to it?


What time Saturday?


----------



## Mike Clark

We can start practice at 4:00pm and racing around 6:00pm. How's that sound?.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Sounds good Mike, is this official now?


----------



## Mike Clark

Yep O fficial!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Great, I'll plan on being there around 4:00 if nothing happens. I know I will need some practice and setup help.


----------



## whoop27

wayne and i will be there


----------



## Mike Clark

Well get the word out that we will Rumble on Saturday Night!


----------



## whoop27

well do uncle mike. hey how bout the ram?


----------



## Mike Clark

whoop27 said:


> well do uncle mike. hey how bout the ram?


It's ordered and on the way


----------



## ScottH

Can't make it, moving the daughter home from LSU this weekend. WOOHOO!!! NOT!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Can't make it, moving the daughter home from LSU this weekend. WOOHOO!!! NOT!


Scott, I was hoping to finally meet you and learn some things about these BRP COT cars. Oh well you gotta do what you gotta do. Maybe some of the other locals will help me out.


----------



## chunter

Eddie your car looks great. We are running the same # (28). I run it in honor of DAVEY ALLISON. Now he'll get twice the honor.Looking forward to you coming down to race with us Saturday. Good food and great racing!!! Can't beat that! WAYNE # 28


----------



## Mike Clark

Bring some more of those Huntsville racers with you. They all need a taste of BRP racing Done right!:wave::wave:


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> Can't make it, moving the daughter home from LSU this weekend. WOOHOO!!! NOT!


Hey Scott is this her last year? Or will you make a return trip in August?
Been there and done that it ain't no fun!


----------



## ScottH

One more semester.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well you all be careful on the road.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

chunter said:


> Eddie your car looks great. We are running the same # (28). I run it in honor of DAVEY ALLISON. Now he'll get twice the honor.Looking forward to you coming down to race with us Saturday. Good food and great racing!!! Can't beat that! WAYNE # 28


Thanks Wayne, looking forward to meeting and racing with all you guys. I was a big Davey Allison fan & Bobby Allison is my all time hero, as a matter of fact I named my youngest daughter Allison. To be totally honest those decals were the only ones that I could piece together that would fit the car. I haven't had time to get any made.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well you will fit right in with our crew The Hueytown Gang.


----------



## ScottH

I need to send some MicroWaved batteries and water-dipped batteries for you to outrun Jerry.


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> I need to send some MicroWaved batteries and water-dipped batteries for you to outrun Jerry.


No send Tim's car, Dang that thing is fast!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Mike Clark said:


> Bring some more of those Huntsville racers with you. They all need a taste of BRP racing Done right!:wave::wave:


Mike, there are a few guys around that have BRP cars, I started a thread on the local RC club website www.rc3racing.com to let them know LakeLand Speedway was going to schedule some Saturday races so that the out of town racers could attend, but as of now no one has replied. It would be nice to have some of them to come along, but I guess I'll ride solo.


----------



## ScottH

Mike Clark said:


> No send Tim's car, Dang that thing is fast!



There ya go!!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Mike Clark said:


> Well you will fit right in with our crew The Hueytown Gang.


It would be a honor to me to become a member of the Hueytown Gang. I can remember years ago when I was young and Bobby Allison was in his prime and still living in Hueytown, how I wished that I lived in Hueytown.


----------



## Guest

I'm expected to make it out to the Saturday night race. I'm going to try to get back into the COT Car class again. Bad luck has just crowded me. Hope good luck can return soon this Saturday. 

Andrew Simmons 44
Simmons Racing


----------



## fozzy767

*track size*

how big of an area does your track take up?what are you running them on,carpet,roofing paper concrete?


----------



## ScottH

The track has a 41' run line. I believe it is 16x30 total area. The surface is plywood with the "grip" paint. We tend to wear the sand out of the paint pretty fast and the traction is still great!


----------



## ScottH

Andrew -- You make your own luck. Keep you head up and you mind clear and it will come. Most of the time we are our own worst enemy by either over driving the car or wrenching it right out of a good setup.


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> Andrew -- You make your own luck. Keep you head up and you mind clear and it will come. Most of the time we are our own worst enemy by either over driving the car or wrenching it right out of a good setup.


O wise words Grasshopper heed them well!


----------



## COYOTE

i will try to make it saturday.......


----------



## whoop27

saturday night show down man i cant wait hope we have a few show up


----------



## Mike Clark

*Racers?*

If everybody shows up that says their comming there should be 10 - 15 racers.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

I just finished up on my new BRP COT car, hope it holds together first time out at LakeLand Speedway tomorrow, I hope you guys understand this is my first time out with this type of car, I'll need all the help I can get. Looking forward to meeting the "Hueytown Gang". :wave:

By the way could I get the Track phone number again in case I need it?


----------



## ScottH

Well here are some things to remember.

Jerry has never thrown anything away.
Wayne brings the cookies.
Ronnie is tough to pass.
Scott wishes he was there.
Andrew has fans.
Pierre knows NASCAR.
Brian is great competition.
KEEP IT SIMPLE!
Don't let the batteries get too hot.
Jerry Cheats.
So does Wayne.


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Well here are some things to remember.
> 
> Jerry has never thrown anything away. *I just hope he doesn't throw me out*
> Wayne brings the cookies. *Hope they don't have raisins*
> Ronnie is tough to pass. *No problem, just lap me on the inside*
> Scott wishes he was there. *I wish my crew cheif was there too*
> Andrew has fans. *They will BOOO me like Kyle Busch*
> Pierre knows NASCAR. *Does that help?*
> Brian is great competition. *I just want to be competitive*
> KEEP IT SIMPLE! *If you don't know what your doing, it's simple*
> Don't let the batteries get too hot. *I just hope they make a complete run*
> Jerry Cheats. *If he owns the track, no problem*
> So does Wayne.


Wayne should just be ashamed.


----------



## Pierre

ScottH said:


> Well here are some things to remember.
> 
> Jerry has never thrown anything away.
> Wayne brings the cookies.
> Ronnie is tough to pass.
> Scott wishes he was there.
> Andrew has fans.
> Pierre knows NASCAR.
> Brian is great competition.
> KEEP IT SIMPLE!
> Don't let the batteries get too hot.
> Jerry Cheats.
> So does Wayne.


Lmao!!!


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

Had a great time last night @ LakeLand Speedway, Jerry really has a great track to race BRP cars. It was nice meeting you guys and thanks to all you guys for making me feel so welcomed and for the good eats and for all the help with my car, I really appreciate it. Hope to see you all soon. :wave:


----------



## ScottH

Ok enough with the niceties.

How did ya run?


----------



## whoop27

first time to run cars he won a heat race


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

ScottH said:


> Ok enough with the niceties.
> 
> How did ya run?


Scott, wish you could have been there man, I set the all time track record first time out, NOT!  If it wasn't for Jerry lending me one of his motors and all the setup help from him, Wayne & Tim, I couldn't have raced, way to slow with the one & only motor I have right now. I really enjoyed myself, Jerry has an awesome place to race and everyone was so friendly & helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAMIIIRACING

whoop27 said:


> first time to run cars he won a heat race


Better lucky than good whoop! Mike had me in his sights at the end. I really struggled all night with the throttle "burp" going in the turns, I guess that will come with practice.


----------



## ScottH

Yeah those little motors really like to be broken in for quite some time before they start getting good. About 1000-1200 laps should do it.


----------



## whoop27

seat time. thats all you need


----------



## Mike Clark

Eddie,
I was wondering why you retired the BA avitar. Good Call!

Hopefully we can get you back down to Hueytown for some more racing. It was good to meet you and even more fun to race with you. I hope you enjoyed yourself?

Mike Clark


----------



## Guest

won the B-Main Feature Saturday night, by 6 laps over Tim Smith in 2nd place. Pretty good for a limited schedule that I'm running.


----------



## chunter

Eddie we look forward to you racing with us again soon. You really did real well for the first time on the track. You ran a good line, and you"ll be great competetion for everyone.We will schedule more races on Saturday so you can come down!!!!!
WAYNE #28


----------



## Mike Clark

*The Thunder Returns this Thursday night!*

Well the Lagoon Park NCS 1/4 scale race is history and now we can resume the 1/18 scale racing for a while. Most of the Hueytown gang was either racing or working this event. Kudo's will be heaped out when the Lagoon Park race report comes out later this week to all who worked. You guys deserve it.

See you Thursday night.


----------



## whoop27

are we gonna race thursday?


----------



## Mike Clark

whoop27 said:


> are we gonna race thursday?


Yes Sir According to Jerry!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice ride BA Racing!


----------



## chunter

I will talk to Jerry and see if we can run on a Saturday real soon. We are racing tomorrow nite,we will discuss it then. I will let you know Your car looks great!!!!!

Wayne#28


----------



## Mike Clark

Well it's Thursday night, "Are you Fast Yet"? Get out them BRP's and come on down to Lakeland Speedway. Thursday Night thunder!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:

See you there!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Who Missed What*

Well for all you racers that didn't make it to Lakeland Speedway last night, YOU MISSED SOME GOOD RACING!

It was the same old group of cheaters that showed up last night to race but it was a different out come. Wayne Rogers had the hot hand last night, winning more than he lost! :thumbsup:
We all looked like Ginsu knife salesmen with all of the slicing and dicing going on but that was the name of the game last night. 
Running 3 qualifyers on the same pack without charging brought the cars real close together and then running twin 6 minute features on another pack made for some great racing.:wave:

NOW "Saturday Racing" is coming back for our racing friends in Huntsvillle, Athens & Decatur. There should be a posted time and date next week, so watch this thread for further information.

Mike

If you wern't there you missed some good racing!


----------



## SIMCOracing90

That was some of the best racing I've seen, and only with 4 racers that showed up. I want to tip my hat to everyone for running good; especially to Mike Clark-SWAPPING Positions Back & Forth with me going in the corners without wrecking each other. Going 3abressed out of the corners, how do you do that on a small track like that without wrecking. I'll be back for the Saturday races but a big mystery on the Thursday night races, I say I'm not coming but I eventually show up. I've got work to do to try to stay with #97 (#99), and #28. I'll be back 

Andrew Simmons 
#88 BRP Truck
#81 BRP COT Car


----------



## Mike Clark

Well children it's Thursday and you know what that means.
Yep time for some THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER! Those faint of heart had better stay home cause there ain't no ambulance to haul you off if you drop from the excitement.
Nope some one will wind up using you for a step stool or the dogs will lick you to death. 

Scott Harper, that movie making, GASCAR driving guy will be inhouse tonight for some bull ring action. I just hope he's fast enough to stay out of the way, LOL Scott's fast!

Andrew Simmons will also hopefully show up I think, we all know how High school just whooops his backside but here's hoping that he has saved just enough for racing tonight. He needs a school break already! 

All the other regulars cheaters should be there for some fun
so ya'll come!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ScottH

All I hear is crickets...


----------



## Mike Clark

We got new motors!


----------



## ScottH

Are they any good? I may have to stick with what I have, I like my slow-poke motors.


----------



## ScottH

We need to get some cars running again. I am ready to turn some quick laps with that car chassis of mine again.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night Racing at Lakeland*

Well it's time to race a Saturday night and it might as well be this Saturday. Who's up for it? 
No 1/4 scale racing this Saturday so pack up those BRP's and come on down. We be racing Cars & Trucks.

Arrive early and stay late, the racing should begin around 6:00 Pm.

Bring all those Huntsville racers on down and let's have a ball racing BRP's!:wave::wave:


----------



## Mike Clark

*Classes*

BRP Super Trucks with hand out motors and 4 cell AA packs.

BRP Cup Cars will be as fast AA packs with D cans & just about any arm.


----------



## ScottH

ooooooooooo "any" arm??? 

I will stick with the last one I ran in my truck. Box stock PARMA 16d turning 2.4's. Come get you some!


----------



## Guest

I'll be there Saturday even though I running off my own schedule, rebuilt my Super Truck- had a bent and split T-PLATE, put a used T-Plate and redrilled some new holes, but I rebuilt everything anyway so I need some practice laps to test my truck. I haven't touched my car but it should be fast this Sat. I'll be good for Sat. I hope.

See you at the Track:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Andrew Simmons 
#8 BRP Truck
#88 BRP Car


----------



## ScottH

Had a great time last night guys!

The new motors.. well. 

You guys get those cars ready and come race in the car class with me, Mike and Andrew. If you think you can hang with us!


----------



## Guest

ScottH said:


> Had a great time last night guys!
> 
> The new motors.. well.
> 
> You guys get those cars ready and come race in the car class with me, Mike and Andrew. If you think you can hang with us!


My car just ain't fast enough to catch- handles good. My truck needs some more work.


----------



## Mike Clark

Yep Saturday night was a blast and from the rain forecast we may be back at Lakeland again this Saturday.
The Super Truck handout motors worked out fine as usual some were a bit better than others. But the drivers who tuned up their rides to scrub off as little speed as possiable were the fast ones around the track.

With the approach of winter most racers will head indoors and back to the 1/18 scale cars and the racing will really get good.

It was good to see Gilly & Willy make it down for North Alabama maybe next race the huntsville crowd will make it as well.

Well see you either this Saturday or next Thursday depending on mother nature.


----------



## ScottH

Rumor has it that there has been quite a bit of work going on at the track by a couple of un-named racers. 

I guess that I will just have to spend a little time in the shop to be sure to stay competitive.


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night Thunder*

Well the rain has chased the 1/4 scale racers in for this weekend so who wants to race the BRP's Saturday night.
It seems the the Willy & gilly show is making it again hopefully the Huntsville crew will come on down as well. I'm sure Scott Harper will be there along with most of the regulars so come on down lets race!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

I have to work Saturday and right now up in the air as far as the time.

But... I will charge up Friday night and come straight over.

What motors in the trucks this weekend? If there is enough that want to run hand outs and enough that do not we could split them up.


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> I have to work Saturday and right now up in the air as far as the time.
> 
> But... I will charge up Friday night and come straight over.
> 
> What motors in the trucks this weekend? If there is enough that want to run hand outs and enough that do not we could split them up.


I believe there should be enough hand out motors for the trucks. If not we will go back to the old motors. But your right everybody is working on their CAR! The car class should be full Saturday. Hope you make it Saturday night.


----------



## willyplankhead

Yep we will be there early to break ourselves in being new car owners spent about 400 hundred dollars on some parts and big sticks today so you better get there early we still matching those big sticks as well


----------



## ScottH

All mine are matched. They are all just alike!


----------



## willyplankhead

Scott we sucked last night but we still had fun every pack we bought was bad but 2 and the cars need a lot of work but hey keep us up to date on your wife we were all sorry to hear what was going on with her and hope she recovers fast


----------



## COYOTE

Hey guys,
Sorry I couldn't make it Saturday night. I have been working most Thursdays until 8:00 PM, so making it to the Thursday night races is tough. In my off time........I have been searching for a new house, so my time has been limited to say the least. I plan on returning once the craziness stops......... if ever........... LOL. I always enjoy racing with you guys at Lakeland, so keep my spot open. See ya.

Tim


----------



## ScottH

Will -- thanks for the thoughts.

Susan is home resting and doing well. She is dissapointed in having to cancel her beach trip though. All I care about is that she is OK. I will admit it scared the hell out of me to get a call from her telling me she was in the hospital. All is well now.

Those little cars can be frustrating to get fast. But you guys will get there I am sure.

Remember this K.I.S.S.

I gotta go get ready to run 1/10th scale next weelend up in Easley for the GASCAR 500.


----------



## spider004

Mike-sent you a pm

Trying to make it over next race



James


----------



## ScottH

When is the next race?


----------



## Mike Clark

Waiting on Jerry


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night racing!*

This week we will be racing on Saturday night again at Lakeland Speedway. So bring your good stuff and come early. Practice after 12:00, racing will start about 5 or 6:00 pm. Ya'll come!


----------



## ScottH

All I have is good stuff!

Barring anything unforseen I should be there.


----------



## ScottH

You guys do realize Saturday is Halloween.


----------



## willyplankhead

well scott you are all set dont forget your pointy hat and shoes that elf costume is starting to grow on you after all these years besides even though you are the size of a 8 year old dont mean you still can go trick-r-treating!!!!


----------



## ScottH

Tell ya what, I will go as the Elf, you go as the cross dressing slow-poke.


----------



## Mike Clark

OUCH!


----------



## ScottH

Working on some HP tonight for Saturday's race.

Shooting for some fast laps in the car, Jerry get that track good and clean for me. :wave:


----------



## ScottH

COUNTDOWN to the Halloween Rumble at Lakeland Speedway.

What time are you guys planning on starting practice?

I am bringing the Dyno and Lathe so if anyone needs a motor trued up I will be able to do that for you.


----------



## Magz02

Good luck to all you drivers & Happy Halloween!!

Even the cross-dressing dude & the elf!!! LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

Magz02 said:


> Good luck to all you drivers & Happy Halloween!!
> 
> Even the cross-dressing dude & the elf!!! LOL!!:thumbsup:


I'll have my BRP dressed up as a AE, Tamiya or another 1/18 scale car, man that's a scary thought!


----------



## spider004

You guys racing Saturday?

James


----------



## Mike Clark

Nope 1/4 scale racing in Montgomery. Lagoon Park Raceway.


----------



## 1Starpower

Mike, since the quarters season is bout over are ya'll running on saturdays more now??


----------



## Mike Clark

Hi Daniel,
We have had a few racers wanting come race from out of town. Thursday night just isn't doable for them. So yes we will.


----------



## ScottH

I hear Jerry is working on some things for his car. But so am I! No way I am sitting still and allowing him an edge. I already let my guard down in my truck. Got to get to work on that one now.


----------



## Mike Clark

ScottH said:


> I hear Jerry is working on some things for his car. But so am I! No way I am sitting still and allowing him an edge. I already let my guard down in my truck. Got to get to work on that one now.


Scott, You Da Man!


----------



## ScottH

LOL

I just like making Jerry work.


----------



## chunter

Come race with us at LAKELAND raceway on Saturday Nov.14th. Gates open at 3:00, racing starts at 6:00 pm sharp. BRING YOUR BEST #$&@.


----------



## spider004

If don't have to work will be there. 


James


----------



## ScottH

I will be there if I am feeling up to it. Going in this afternoon for some dental work, so depending on the soreness and how much drugs... errr medication  I am on.


----------



## Guest

this will probably be my last race of the year for me because I may have to start my new job Monday.


----------



## ScottH

Another great night of racing!

The trucks were again the biggest class with Jerry, myself, Wayne, Andrew, Brandon, Cody and Will in that class. Jerry, Andrew and myself in the car class.

In the car class let's just say some people have to try everything to gain an advantage and even that does not work. I will not name Jerry who thatp person was. But they though it would be sooo funny to run a 5-cell pack in the car class. It was funny! Right up to the time the motor moved off the spur gear.  Even with all that, my puny little 4-cell AA car ran just as fast. 

The truck main was a barn burner between Jerry and I. We ran nose to tail, no more than .22 seconds apart for 6 minutes. I di get the lead once for 1/2 a lap and did not hold my line going into turn one and gave it right back to him.

We again worked on Brandon's truck and got it TONS better. I even ran his motor in my truck one heat and turned a 2.4 with it. He will be one to watch out for.

Cody had some good runs too and now that he has his throttle EPA at 100%, he will run even better.

Will had a bad night but I am sure he will run up front again soon.

In the truck B main, Andrew set and early pace and never looked back, Wayne did challenge at the beginning, but just did not have enough truck for Team Simmons.

See you guys at the Boyd Hughes race at LPR in a week!


----------



## spider004

Had a great time racing(getting out of the way) with everyone at Lakeland. Thanks to everyone for the help and will be back. 


James


----------



## ScottH

Oh great!! I miss a weekend and you guys beat up on a new racer. Can I not leave you people alone for a minute?

James -- you kept a CLOSE eye on Wayne and Jerry I hope. Those two cannot be trusted.

JUST KIDDING!! 

James, I am glad you made the trip over and hate I missed meeting and racing with you. Maybe next time.

Right now I am busy on two other R/C fronts for next season, so who knows what the future will hold.


----------



## spider004

Scott-close eye doesn't even help, they still get away with it!!!!!


----------



## ScottH

I know I have know Jerry forever. He is a sneaky dude. LOL

Honestly they are straight up. Just fast.

I will have to get back over there when you come back and we will make Jerry work for it.


----------



## spider004

ScottH said:


> I know I have know Jerry forever. He is a sneaky dude. LOL
> 
> Honestly they are straight up. Just fast.
> 
> I will have to get back over there when you come back and we will make Jerry work for it.



I know there straight up, they know track and cars and what to do and share the knowledge. Really had a great time.


----------



## ScottH

Share the knowledge?? You bought that line??

I can only say one thing.

THEY LIED!!!


----------



## spider004

Say they got me good?

Was wondering why I had to add that weight they told me I had to run on right side! LOL


----------



## ScottH

Anybody up for a little short track action this Saturday?

I was hoping for some big car action at LPR but it looks like it is going to be too cold!

Anybody else ready to pull the trigger?


----------



## Mike Clark

Hopefully as I get a little closer to the weekend I'll be able to tell, but yes I would be up for running in the back as usual.


----------



## spider004

If I don't have to work I would like to run this weekend. 


James


----------



## Mike Clark

*Saturday Night Racing?*

Who's up for some racing Saturday night at Lakeland Raceway? Most of us will already be together at the CCRC club meeting in Clanton till about 5:00 pm. Jerry says he wants to get a race off this Saturday. I don't see why not so who's up for it.


----------



## ScottH

I am there!!!


----------

